#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-08
<roasted> Has anybody noticed that sometimes the super key stops responding until you mouse over to the hot corner?
<darkxst> roasted, does pressing control fix it?
<semente> jbicha: hi, remember me? I was getting problem GDM/GNOME... just installed 32bit version and it is working fine. Another different thing I did during installation was not to connect to internet.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-09
<darkxst> semente, I think you were hitting this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1158750
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [High,Fix released]
<jbicha> darkxst: by the way, gnome-control-center 3.8 doesn't do locales right for Ubuntu either
<darkxst> jbicha, is it stripping off the ".utf-8" suffix also?
<jbicha> I don't remember exactly
<delac> does 13.04 support the "downward pressure" tray?
<darkxst> delac, no, that requires the new Xserver
<delac> darkxst: how new?
<darkxst> Xorg 1.14, which is not in raring
<delac> darkxst: too bad. thanks anyway
<delac> also, seems that nautilus (3.8) search defaults to Reversed (view) Order. It can be changed during search, but the setting won't stick. Is this a (reported) bug?
<darkxst> delac, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692663
<ubot5> Gnome bug 692663 in File Search Interface ""Reverse Order" is misleading for results sorted by relevance" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<delac> darkxst: seems I made the same mistake as reporter of Bug 688772, referenced in the first message. But that seems to have been taken care of (and hopefully soon in repos). Thanks.
<ubot5> bug 688772 in egroupware (Ubuntu) "Updates to /etc/apache2/conf.d/egroupware needed to close two bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688772
<delac> wrong bug, ubot5
<ichat> hi i installed  ububuntu gnome yesterday,    but im having a few questions...
<ichat> 1... the lockscreen acts as if my screen is a touch interface...  can i change it.. so that its more mouse driving...
<roasted> ichat: you can either drag up or simply hit enter, iirc.
<roasted> I have the Gnome3 PPA on 13.04, but on mine I just hit enter and it slides up on its own. Then I type pw to log in.
<ichat> roasted:  a thanks i didn know this
<roasted> :)
<ichat> sinse ubuntu is going QT im not verry into main unity...  i often noticed that i could have a snapier desktop with  gtk apps than with qt..  and in truth,   i got used to it and im not about to change just because mark tells me to...
<roasted> ichat: I have to admit, KDE 4.10 has brought some significant speed improvements to the table. Between GTK and Qt there's hardly a difference anymore (imho).
<ichat> btw, doesnt gnome ship chromium instead of firefox...   i have to say that  since firefox 3.5 i find it less and less worthy of the name browser...  on windows i would even state that  IE is getting better at it than FF.    i know that some   chrome versions have disappointed me as well...  ...  firefox at times just looks as if its dying out from its own success
<camelinahat> ichat, Ubuntu Gnome ships with Firefix, Gnome itself comes with Epiphany (aka Gnome Web), which is based off of Webkit (until recently similar to Chromium)
<semente> darkxst: reading the comments, looks like the problem is that. thank you! gonna try later.. thanks
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> can someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154486 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154486 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session (again)" [Undecided,New]
<ichat> camelinahat:  - is it safe to remove  epiphani...   from you system i prefer having just 1 browser installed
<jbicha> ichat: yes you can remove epiphany-browser
<camelinahat> Short of disabling the wireless card and re-enabling it, is there any way to force the wireless access point list to refresh? (in gnome network manager)
<atrus`> camelinahat: running 'sudo iwlist scan' might trigger it
<atrus`> i thought in the past i'd seen that trigger some event that network-manager would pick up
<camelinahat> atrus`, Yeah I had tried that, and while iwlist picks up the AP's unfortunately the gnome-network-manager still doesn't refresh to show them
<AnAnt> can someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154486 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154486 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session (again)" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> darkxst: you saw xnox's review of your system-config-printer merge proposal?
<AnAnt> hmm
<darkxst> jbicha, yes, will redo it against the right package in a bit
<jbicha> darkxst: hey, sorry for the run-around, but I think we should have gnome-control-center depend or recommend on s-c-p-g instead
<darkxst> jbicha, except doing it this way, its the same as ubuntu and other flavours
<jbicha> I didn't realize that gnome wasn't fully replacing s-c-p
<jbicha> since the "add printer" button doesn't work otherwise, I think we should fix the dependency problem at the source
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> btw are you seeing black backgroud in g-c-c sometimes?
<darkxst> seems to happen only when launching via overview though. is fine when run from terminal
<jbicha> darkxst: no, but I usually don't run the staging ppa as I like my computer working :)
<jbicha> I usually run Settings from the terminal or from the user menu
<darkxst> jbicha, launching it from anywhere in g-s causes the black background
<darkxst> although works in a fresh install, but not on the systems that were upgraded from Q
<jbicha> that's suspicious, there shouldn't be that noticable of a difference between upgrades and a clean install
<darkxst> its not just g-c-c actually, d-conf editor has a black pane too
<jbicha> oh, reminds me of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=682395 but that bug shouldn't affect raring...
<ubot5> Gnome bug 682395 in input-methods "Nautilus tabs have black background" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> can't reproduce with 'GTK_IM_MODULE=xim gnome-control-center'
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-10
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> does ubuntu use a custom region applet in g-c-c still?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, yes i think so
<darkxst> ok, trying to fix region stuff for g-c-c 3.8, which is mostly ok, except for how people would install new locales
<ricotz> darkxst, ok
<jbicha> darkxst: do you want to submit the merge proposal for gnome-control-center? do you know where the bzr branch is for it?
<darkxst> jbicha, I could not find an up to date branch
<jbicha> a lot of the desktop team packages are maintained as packaging-only branches at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/
<darkxst> that seems to be missing the last update
<jbicha> darkxst: oops, I pushed now
<darkxst> oh, I must have been looking at the wrong g-c-c branch ;(
<jbicha> so seb128 said to just make it a a recommends
<darkxst> even though it causes a crash when its not installed?
<jbicha> and I can take your other merge proposal and add it to the metapackage so that we can ensure people have it installed
<darkxst> ah ok
<jbicha> or you can ask him about it, he was still online a few minutes ago
<jbicha> technically Unity users on 13.04 don't see that printers panel
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> I thinks its fine to have in the metapackage anyway
<jbicha> I was a bit surprised that s-c-p is still required
<darkxst> yeh, guess they havent got to the printer panel yet
<phillw> just a quick ask, are any of the TL's registered to receive emails from ubuntu-testing mailing list?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-11
<jbicha> phillw: you mean a QA Lead? we don't really have one yet
<jbicha> phillw: you can forward that email to the ubuntu-gnome list if you like
<SonikkuAmerica> All right! I'm back! (Sort of.) I've been helping with Lubuntu PR
<SonikkuAmerica> of all things
<SonikkuAmerica> I just wish my laptop could go higher than 1024x768
<phillw> jbicha: I've forwarded it to ubuntu-testing mailing list. I am assuming that at least one person from here is subsribed :)
<SonikkuAmerica> How is 13.04 Beta? Has "Online Accounts" been merged yet? Or will that not happen in time?
<jbicha> phillw: uh I don't think anyone from UG is subscribed to the ubuntu-quality list, maybe Kylin isn't either
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: no, that requires a lot of work since there are several things that only work with UOA and several that only work with GOA
<SonikkuAmerica> Sounds like a fun project. :P
<phillw> jbicha: Kylin are subscribed, Jun Ma is a member from kylin
<jbicha> phillw: I can't commit to being being a QA lead, I'm just filling in for raring until someone else picks it up
<phillw> jbicha: as you will have seen the email, can you add ubuntu-gnome to it?
<jbicha> ok but I'm not subscribed either
<phillw> jbicha: let the team argue about who is contact person later, but as we are rapidly approaching  release date.. an entry would be god :D
<phillw> *Good :D *
<phillw> I will not get a reminder, and I will shortly be back on testing for lubuntu. I did, however, make a promise to -gnome and -kylin to keep them updated on incoming news that they may not be subscribed to.
<jbicha> thank you
<Guest43612> hi
<jbicha> we need to figure out what's wrong with software-center, bug 1163886
<ubot5> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<ricotz> jbicha, try to run it with gtk 3.8,1~ snapshot
<ricotz> at least it isnt crashing here
<ricotz> jbicha, i normally don't run this, but some fonts are mangled though
<epzil0n> hi guys, has anyone else had this weird issue that once ubuntu gnome is installed you can't login except using a tty?
<epzil0n> it's like the third time i tried it on my hp folio 13 but fedora 18 works great and all other distros i have tried, currently running the regular ubuntu 13.04 beta
<darkxst> epzil0n, are you using beta2 or daily image?
<darkxst> jbicha_, USC doesnt crash here, however I am using the previous gtk 3.8.0 package from ricotz ppa
<darkxst> epzil0n, at a guess your hitting this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1158750. That is fixed in the latest daily images
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [High,Fix released]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-12
<epzil0n> darkxst: beta2 but now i downloaded a new image and used my usb 2.0 port this time and now it works great :)
<epzil0n> darkxst: hmm, that could have been it because i do remember that i had issues with the regular ubuntu too and it said bad utf8 or something in the clock/panel but now ubuntu gnome works great so i'll continue using it :)
<darkxst> yeh, that bug was slightly less fatal under unity
<epzil0n> ah, well explains it and i use swedish keyboard but english system always ;)
<darkxst> it was the region setting i.e. date/time format causing the issues
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> well i'm happy that it works now because i really like ubuntu with gnome, perfect imo :)
<epzil0n> and thx for clearing that up for me, because it has really been bugging me
<epzil0n> and since the regular ubuntu worked i just got confused :D
<babalouie> hello hello!
<babalouie> I saw on the new website that the earliest release of ubuntu gnome was 12.10. Is this correct? is there no 12.04?
<darkxst> there was 12.04 release, but that was a different project by a different team and is not a LTS release
<babalouie> ok, bummer
<babalouie> guess I'm waiting until April 25th
<darkxst> babalouie, go ahead and upgrade now if you want, things are pretty stable (provided you use latest Daily CD and not beta2).
<darkxst> and the more bug reports we get, the more we can fix!
<babalouie> I use a program called zoneminder that doesn't work well with *.10 ever and it's such a pain to set up I'd rather limp along until the newest LTS comes out
<babalouie> also, so few people use this program that I never see anything involving it get fixed even when I submit bugs, so it's rare but my hands are tied
<darkxst> I meant use 13.04 beta
<babalouie> ah, I'm not brave enough to do beta
<darkxst> its late beta, RC if you like really
<darkxst> anyway gotta run, be back in a bit
<babalouie> thanks a lot
<smartboyhw> darkxst, I went to DistroWatch.com and found that Ubuntu GNOME wasn't included.
<darkxst> smartboyhw, does anyone actually care about distrowatch?
<smartboyhw> darkxst, I thought so:)
<darkxst> smartboyhw, so get us added then ;)
<smartboyhw> darkxst, it would be good if you can add it.
<darkxst> I am too busy to deal with that kind of stuff!
<smartboyhw> darkxst, I would wait for jbicha then:P
<darkxst> hehe, pretty sure he is too busy too :)
<darkxst> if you really don't want to do it, then try camelinahat
<darkxst> he has been doing a good job with social media etc
<benonsoftware> There's a "Ubuntu GNOME Remix" on the waiting list at http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=submit
<benonsoftware> Oh, osspies. The link goes to a website called http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/
<darkxst> benonsoftware, except that pre-dates our project, and we are now "Ubuntu GNOME"
<benonsoftware> darkxst: Yeah, I just saw that.
 * benonsoftware needs to sleep more.
<smartboyhw> benonsoftware, yep
<darkxst> really what is the point of even trying? "Nevertheless, be prepared for a long wait. "
<darkxst> I am sure they will just add us regardless, once we grow a bit more.
<darkxst> thats what brings their $$$ in after all
<drdran> Hi at all! I'm testing ubuntu-gnome 13.04 great works
<smartboyhw> Hello jbicha :)
<LTSmash> hi
<LTSmash> guy i was looking for details on how to move the gnome panel
<LTSmash> it seems its locked and cant be unlocked with right click
<LTSmash> was reading this link here: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/moving-the-locked-top-panel-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<LTSmash> yet for some reason those instructions do not seem valid for this particular version
<tommie-lie> LTSmash: the article is from 2008, are you really sure you are using Gnome 2.x?
<LTSmash> im using the daily build from ubuntu-gnome, and yes i noticed but i thought it would be the same procedure, yet i read similar links and in none i can find the configuration specified
<tommie-lie> well, that's because gnome shell doesn't allow panel moving in that way
<LTSmash> So it is not possible at all?
<tommie-lie> to my knowledge, no. I haven't seen an extension that moves the panel
<LTSmash> 0.o
<tommie-lie> you can add starters and move the clock to the right if you want to, but not in the same way as it was possible in Gnome 2.x with gnome-panel and the panel will still be at the top of the screen
<LTSmash> why would they do that? well, it seems i have to bare with it, thats a shame, thank you for your help!
<tommie-lie> LTSmash: oh, turns out I was wrong: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/208/panel-settings/
<tommie-lie> LTSmash: at least you can move it to the bottom
<LTSmash> oh, thats good enough XD
<LTSmash> i would rather have it on the left but thats ok
<LTSmash> thank you :D
<tommie-lie> you're welcome
<LTSmash> hi again, i was trying to install this extension but  it wont work :/ is ubuntu using some sort of custom menu that doesnt allow the plugin to appear on the menu? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/208/panel-settings/
<tommie-lie> how did you install it?
<LTSmash> clicked on the on/off button, then pressed install
<LTSmash> but if i refresh it will appear again as off
<tommie-lie> yeah, I just noticed it doesn't work for me either
<LTSmash> maybe its the website
<tommie-lie> read the comment by "thevpuli", his steps should work
<tommie-lie> the git repo has 3.6 support enabled, maybe the version on extensions.gnome.org was not updated, I don't know
<LTSmash> how odd
<LTSmash> yeah its not the website
<LTSmash> i could install other extensions
<LTSmash> let me try
<LTSmash> thank you again for your help
<LTSmash> by the way, do you have a a separate bug tracker for this ubuntu version? i believe i found a small bug on the login manager
<tommie-lie> it's a remix, so the packages (except from the gnome3-ppa, obviously) are the same as for all other ubuntu flavours, too
<tommie-lie> so I would file the bug in the normal launchpad bugtracker for the ubuntu package
<tommie-lie> actually i don't know if ubuntu-gnome uses gdm by default or lightdm, if it's gdm, file it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm
<tommie-lie> (or upstream directly at the gnome bugtracker, if it's most probably an upstream bug and not something introduced by some ubuntu modification)
<darkxst> LTSmash,  use 'ubuntu-bug gdm' to file a bug against login manager
<LTSmash> sure :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | 13.04 Final Beta released | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<pfox__> '][9'[]=
<pfox__> whoops, sorry
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-13
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> i thought i was Idle in here ;(
<sary> http://snipt.org/ziGh4
<darkxst> sary, they are harmless warnings
<sary> hi darkxst, thank you .. it's good to know! as I've have been having many crash reports lately!
<darkxst> sary that is mainly because apport is enabled while we are still in beta
<sary> Nm-applet,gnome-shell, mission-control.
<sary> darkxst: yeah .
<darkxst> but would be particularly interest in any gnome-shell crashes
<darkxst> well for 3.8, assuming you are using the ppa
<sary> here is one !bug #1163651
<ubot5> bug 1163651 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome shell crashed with "apport" complaining about lack of memory to automatically analyse the problem " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163651
<sary> hmm, wait ..
<sary> I don't quite remember if i was using 3.8 of the shell and ppa was enabled while the crash in the above bug occurred.
<sary> But, I don't see this crash anymore , or any other abnormal activities coming from the shell.
<darkxst> sary memory usage should be much better now we have the new spidermonkey ppa
<darkxst> in that bug though, it seems like something locked up your gpu
<sary> darkxst: yeah, difinitely was coming from nvidia closed source driver .
<sary> as i remembered now, i saw a driver-updates for the current driver, i had to give it a shoot and try it, so i hae acivated the driver-updates while i had gnome 3.8 installed .
<darkxst> the later nvidia drivers (313 series) have been pretty much perfect here with g-s
<skinlayers> Quick question, if anyone knows the answer off hand. I run apt-cacher-ng on my server, so I usually install ubuntu via PXE netboot. I have the ISO for Ubuntu GNOME, but I was wondering if the linux, and initrd.gz files for it were around somewhere?
<darkxst> skinlayers, they are in the iso
<darkxst> just mount it and grab what you need
<skinlayers> Thank you! I wasn't sure if I could use the ones straight off the iso or if the netboot ones were modified.
<darkxst> they are also going to be exactly the same (I believe) as the vanilla ubuntu ones
<skinlayers> hmm... then how does it pick which packages to install? Is there a preseed option for ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> or actually maybe the casper stuff goess into initrd.gz
<darkxst> that is mostly done when building the iso, everything is installed to a squashfs filesystem
<darkxst> that gets copied to target machine, and then a few other bits and pieces will get installed by ubiquity
<darkxst> yes, you should be able to do a oem preseed with it
<skinlayers> Ubuntu Gnome uses the exact same repos as regular Ubuntu right? Its just a difference of packages?
<darkxst> skinlayers, yes
<darkxst> does a netboot use the squashfs off the iso?
<skinlayers> Nope... it boots pxelinux.0, which then, depending on your menu choice, boots "linux" with a "inird.gz".
<skinlayers> initrd.gz*
<darkxst> I meant after that
<skinlayers> And that boots a minimal debian installer that grabs all packages straight from the ubuntu repos
<darkxst> ah I see
<skinlayers> And it gives you the option to use a proxy, so I point it at my local apt-cacher-ng server.
<skinlayers> So that way I can install from my network, and build from the latest packages
<skinlayers> and But it doesn't use teh squashfs at all from what I know
<darkxst> ok so you might need to track down the seed files that are used to build the iso
<darkxst> they are on launchpad somewhere
<darkxst> or just install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<darkxst> on top of debian mini
<darkxst> although I have no experience with netboot, its easy to unpack the ramdisk (initrd.gz) and have a look what is going on in there
<skinlayers> @darkxst Thanks for the info! I've been digging around in the initrd for a while ;)
<bennypr0fane>  hey, I am thinking about replacing regular Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop with 13.04 Gnome - or Gnome Remix 12.10, given that the latter oddly has a longer life cycle as of now. Which of the 2 would you say comes with the more advanced state of Gnome out of the box, as of now? I now they both come with 3.6, but how about integration of extensions, user themes and other customizability (if that is even a direction that Gnome development is going in)?
<bennypr0fane> * I know they both....
<darkxst> bennypr0fane, 13.04 will be better supported regardless of apparent life cycles
<darkxst> I have a gnome-shell update that has been stuck in the update queue for like 6+ weeks now.... (for 12.10)
<darkxst> not sure how we can really support updates in old releases when it takes that long
<bennypr0fane> you mean you got that update pushed to 13.04 while it hasn't been in the repos for 12.10 at the same time?
<darkxst> bennypr0fane, its in 13.04
<darkxst> waiting in queue for 12.10
<tommie-lie> hope that will be better with the shorter release cycles
<darkxst> the packages in main seem to get priority for SRU's
<darkxst> that said we will mostly be running from ppa's if you want the latest and greatest, so atleast we can fix those instantly
<tommie-lie> but PPAs also have the problem of problems spreading quickly to everyone, just as quick as fixes
<bennypr0fane> any of you guys help developing 13.04 Gnome?
<bennypr0fane> tommie-lie isn't that more an asseT?
<darkxst> gnome3 ppa is as official as you will get from a ppa
<tommie-lie> bennypr0fane: hum... for my everyday working machine I'd like software that has been around for a month or so (if the userbase is large enough)
<bennypr0fane> I don't get why theyx not taking in the shell extensions ppa from the webupd8 team
<darkxst> tommie-lie, most things in gnome3 have been tested in staging before landing
<darkxst> unless they are just minor updates
<bennypr0fane> tommie-lie in that case, you might check the dates of packages you update...
<tommie-lie> darkxst: you mean ppa:gnome3-staging?
<darkxst> tommie-lie, yes
<tommie-lie> darkxst: how well tested can I expect packages from gnome3? is every single update to one of them proposed to be an SRU (even if not accepted)?
<darkxst> no SRU's
<darkxst> big updates are tested in staging
<darkxst> minor updates we test locally then update
<darkxst> sometimes regressions might get through, but shouldnt be anything major
<tommie-lie> thanks, good to know
<tommie-lie> you seem to have changed the workflow over the last year ;-)
<darkxst> tommie-lie, previously gnome3 had the bits that werent ready
<darkxst> now we have a split in cycles, that bits not ready, are actually in staging
<tommie-lie> yep, but it also had the pieces missing from ubuntu because they were deemed not ubuntu-ish enough (like gdm)
<darkxst> tommie-lie, gdm is in the archives
<darkxst> any version in ppa would have been deemed not ready for archives, that is all
<bennypr0fane> darkxst, what's an sru?
<darkxst> Stable Release Update
<tommie-lie> darkxst: it is now, but when the transition from the old-style gdm to the new lockscreen occurred and Ubuntu already switched to lightdm, the main repo was one major version behind for half a year (or even a full year? can't remember)
<darkxst> essentially all updates that happen after release have to go through that
<darkxst> tommie-lie, yes behind, because it was horribly broken
<bennypr0fane> darkxst, which one, the older one or the update?
<tommie-lie> darkxst: well, the update from the gnome3-ppa worked and was not really broken, it just didn't make it in time for the feature freeze
<tommie-lie> darkxst: out of curiosity, is there and other place where development coordination for ubuntu-gnome related stuff takes place except here and ubuntu-gnome on lists.ubuntu.com?
<darkxst> bennypr0fane, like 3.6 before we landed it in 12.10
<darkxst> tommie-lie, mostly here
<bennypr0fane> Is beta 2 the final beta? Or would you recommmend daily bulid over the betA?
<darkxst> bennypr0fane, beta 2 is broken for some regions
<darkxst> I would suggest daily
<bennypr0fane> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/beta-2/ it doesn't say here that it's final
<darkxst> its beta 2, how more final than that do you want?
<darkxst> just grab the daily though
<darkxst> beta-2 has some major locale issues for certain countries/regions
<bennypr0fane> ah I see it does say it here http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-beta-2-released/
<bennypr0fane> Ok willd o, thanks!
<atrus> is it bad that gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon aren't up to 3.8.x in the gnome3 ppa? i see they're in staging...
<Guest43498> Hello.  I am just wondering if I should use Ubuntu-Gnome or use regular Ubuntu and install all of the Gnome things myself.
<Guest43498> Hello?
<Guest43498> join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-14
<darkxst> regions panel in g-c-c on staging should actually work now, would appreciate some testing though, if anyone wants to help out!
<apm1> i think the world went a tad bit more cruel when unity was introduced
<apm1> i think the world went a tad bit more cruel when unity was introduced ;)
<apm1> you guys gave me hope again ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, so selecting language and region's should work now in 3.8 g-c-c
<darkxst> although there is not actually anyway to install languages
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-07
<ahoneybun> oh ok make that change? and then what upload the source.changes to launchpad?
<ahoneybun> seems I can't do that
<darkxst> ahoneybun, I will upload it
<ahoneybun> darkxst: awesomeness
<ahoneybun> well I got the source for gnome-calcutor darkxst
<ahoneybun> I see it is uploaded!
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I would to work on gnome-terminal next really
<ahoneybun> darkxst: still there?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey, back for a bit
<darkxst> ahoneybun, just work on whatever you want (apart from the 2 I mention earlier!)
<darkxst> send me the debdiff once you have built and tested ..
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> i have the source for terminal 3.10 and 3.12
<ahoneybun> but need guide about the deps and such again
<darkxst> ahoneybun, just look at what changed in configure.ac
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/xg0MAp9Y
<ahoneybun> still learning
<darkxst> ahoneybun, if you want to see what changed, easiest to use diff!
<darkxst> diff 3.10.file 3.12.file
<darkxst> actually use `diff -u`
<ahoneybun> .file?
<darkxst> what ever file you want to look at!
<darkxst> in this case configure.ac
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at the configure.ac trying to found out what deps changed
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> gnome-terminal is a bit bigger project
<ahoneybun> <        GTK_REQUIRED=3.6.0
<ahoneybun> ---
<ahoneybun> >        GTK_REQUIRED=3.9.9
<ahoneybun> so look for the right package that is updated?
<ahoneybun> in control.in
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> also there will be new files in this release, so you need to make sure they get installed !
<ahoneybun> I see < GLIB_REQUIRED=2.32.0
<ahoneybun> ---
<ahoneybun> > GLIB_REQUIRED=2.39.2
<ahoneybun> this right? libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.33.2),
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you want the higher one !
<darkxst> 2.39 > 2.32
<darkxst> l3on, hi, how did you go with my gedit comments?
<ricotz> darkxst, i might get to another round of updates later today
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, l3on is working on gedit + plugins, ahoneybun is doing gnome-terminal
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, gnome-terminal requires a vte update too
<ricotz> i guess i can start with getting vte3 0.36.0 in
<ricotz> ahoneybun, ^ ?
<ricotz> vte3_0.36.0-1ubuntu1~trusty1 pushed
<darkxst> ricotz, also if you find time, can you push gnome-desktop 3.10, gcc and gsd to gnome3, Ffe won't be happening in any form (other than maybe gcc 3.8)
<darkxst> and I am bogged down with moving this week, so even that may not happen
<ahoneybun> darkxst: libvte-2.90-dev (>= 1:0.34.9) = vte3?
<ricotz> ahoneybun, what do you mean?
<ahoneybun> is that the package the relates to vte3?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> do not bother to be a bit more verbose ;)
<ahoneybun> ricotz:  darkxst said don't forget to add the new things
<ahoneybun> new files but not sure what those are
<ricotz> gnome-terminal requires te3 0.36.0
<ricotz> vte3
<ahoneybun> got that done
<ricotz> build it locally and compare the installed files with the packaged ones
<ricotz> "installed" as in debian/tmp/*
<ahoneybun> pack?
<ahoneybun> have to run it though for me bit slow at this even though how hard darkxst tries to explain
<ricotz> oh, i see
<ahoneybun> build it with pbuilder?
<ricotz> running "debuild" in the source folder will result in some subfolders in debian/
<ahoneybun> oh debuild
<ricotz> pbuilder isn't really helping for debugging problems
<ahoneybun> debuild -S
<ricotz> without -S
<ahoneybun> really?
<ricotz> how did you manage to update gnome-contacts?
<ahoneybun> with darkxst's help lol
<ahoneybun> having patch issues with terminal
<ricotz> pbuilder is good to check the dependencies and building against a clean environment, but if you are still working out things you need to build in the local directory where all logs and files remain available
<ahoneybun> I see
<ricotz> i wouldn't be surprised if the patched aren't applying cleanly
<ricotz> you tooks this package as base "gnome-terminal - 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~trusty1" ?
<ahoneybun> ricotz: http://pastebin.com/zzVpdc54
<ahoneybun> yea
<ricotz> so Hunk #2 isnt working anymore, so you need to check the actual source file to figure out what changed there
<ricotz> src/terminal-screen.c near line 1349
<mgedmin> that's a patch about kfreebsd, which suggests it came from Debian (since Ubuntu doesn't care about kfreebsd), so maybe check if debian experimental has a newer gnome-terminal with that patch updated?
<mgedmin> https://packages.debian.org/experimental/gnome-terminal
<ahoneybun> g2g work
<freddyfree> Will Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 be included on the mini.iso image?
<ahoneybun> I'm back darkxst, ricotz
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun: Oh hello, what's up?
<ahoneybun> SonikkuAmerica: trying to package gnome-terminal 3.12
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah.
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> silly patchs
<ahoneybun> es
<ahoneybun> mgedmin: you on?
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to package gnome-terminal 3.12 and I'm getting errors about patches
<ahoneybun> darkxst, ricotz, mgedmin: http://pastebin.com/DsspNzy6
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need to refresh the patch using quilt
<ahoneybun> did that
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> only effected 50_add_unity_quicklist.patch
<ahoneybun> affected
<ahoneybun> quilt refresh you mean darkxst?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> ahoneybun, src/org.gnome.Terminal.gschema.xml.in was removed
<darkxst> well renamed to src/org.gnome.Terminal.gschema.xml
<darkxst> you will need to manually apply the changes and then refresh the patch
<ahoneybun> I see org.gnome.Terminal.gschema.xml in the source cod
<ahoneybun> oh
<darkxst> it was renamed
<darkxst> from xml.in to xml
<ahoneybun> rename the org.gnome thing without the .in in the alt patch?
<ahoneybun> and then quilt refresh?
<darkxst> you can try that
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: info: fuzz is not allowed when applying patches
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: info: if patch 'alternate_screen_scroll.patch' is correctly applied by quilt, use 'quilt refresh' to update it
<ahoneybun> still
<darkxst> fuzz, means quilt can apply the patch, but its not 100% sure it will be correct
<ahoneybun> force it
<darkxst> you need to quilt refresh the patch, and then check it against the source files to make sure its right
<ahoneybun> aaron@mac-the-knife:~/gnome-terminal-3.12.0/debian/patches$ quilt refresh
<ahoneybun> No patches applied
<darkxst> ahoneybun, quilt push alternate_screen_scroll.patch
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/46JG4AK7
<ahoneybun> seems workspaces is broken in gnome shell
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> wrong version of gnome-terminal no?
<darkxst> what have you done? renamed the wrong file?
<ahoneybun> did not touch that
<ahoneybun> just that org.gnome.Terminal file
<darkxst> well it is gone somehow!
<ahoneybun> what file?
<darkxst> although you may also need to run quilt from the package directory
<darkxst> i.e :~/gnome-terminal-3.12.0/
<ahoneybun> Patch 50_add_unity_quicklist.patch is unchanged
<darkxst> ahoneybun, the log says it can't find gnome-terminal.desktop.in.in
<ahoneybun> it is there
<ahoneybun> in /gnome-terminal-3.12.0
<darkxst> so run the quilt push command from there
<ahoneybun> it is looking for it in gnome-terminal-3.9.92
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> it isnt
<ahoneybun> can't run quilt push from there
<darkxst> that bit get stripped off
<ahoneybun> can't get into debian/patches
<darkxst> `export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches`
<ahoneybun> that did it
<darkxst> ^add that to your ~/.bashrc
<ahoneybun> still error about the patch though
<darkxst> 01_ patch?
<ahoneybun> alternate_screen
<ahoneybun> did not refresh lol
<darkxst> it applies here
<ahoneybun> ok next patch is git_fix_build
<ahoneybun> 1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file configure.ac
<darkxst> I wanted to drop that patch, but there are linker issues
<darkxst> but you could try drop that patch and then remove "-Wl,-z,defs" from LDFLAGS in debian/rules
<ahoneybun> how would I drop it?
<darkxst> remove it from debian/patches/series
<darkxst> and delete the patch file
<ahoneybun> did that and now debuild is working
<ahoneybun> and error
<darkxst> so fix the error!
<ahoneybun> just saying
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> aborting due to unexpected upstream changes
<darkxst> that sometimes happen if building locally
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source --commit?
<darkxst> you can, but then make sure to drop the resulting patch
<darkxst> quilt pop, it first though before dropping
<ahoneybun> so that would make a patch?
<darkxst> well try it and see!
<ahoneybun> quilt pop told me there was no patch to remove but I removed it from debian/series
<darkxst> ok
<ahoneybun> now back to upstream changes
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-08
<ahoneybun> aborting due to unexpected upstream changes
<ahoneybun> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<darkxst> you need to pop the patch, before removing it!
<ahoneybun> would not do it
<ahoneybun> could not
<ahoneybun> can't use dpkg-source --commit no more
<ahoneybun> seems it is all screwed up
<ahoneybun> darkxst: would anything be added to debian/rules with those patches?
<ahoneybun> that I made anyway
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> quilt patches never touch files in debian/*
<ahoneybun> darkxst: http://pastebin.com/kmR2DcPd
<ahoneybun> debuild
<darkxst> that patch is malformed then
<ahoneybun> there is spacing in debian/patches/series
<ahoneybun> for some reason
<ahoneybun> would be 2 patchs
<ahoneybun> I tried it 2 times
<darkxst> read the error and work out what is wrong!
 * ahoneybun throws the monitor at darkxst
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> says debian/rules
<ahoneybun> but you said patches to not effect debian/*
<ahoneybun> *do not
<ahoneybun> fatal error at line 1364
<ahoneybun> but don't know what file that relates to
<darkxst> org.gnome.Terminal.gschema.xml: Error on line 180 char 18: Element <_summary> not allowed inside <key>.  --strict was specified; exiting.
<darkxst> ^from your log!
<darkxst> that is a simple syntax error in the patched file (most likely due to patch not apply correctly)
<ahoneybun> is it the '_' in front of summary>
<ahoneybun> darkxst: is it the '_' s?
<darkxst> no, read the error again!
<ahoneybun> .......
<ahoneybun> I'm reading what you are typing
<darkxst>  Element <_summary> not allowed inside <key>.
<ahoneybun> that is german to me
<ahoneybun> but <key> has '<' '>'
<darkxst> xml tags must always be in pairs
<darkxst> <key> will have a corresponding </key> which closes the tag
<darkxst> at a guess, without seeing the source, you will have an extra or misplaced <(/)key> tag
<darkxst> quilt push alternate-screens....patch
<darkxst> open the xml file
<darkxst> and look at line 180 for a start!
 * ahoneybun does not seeeeeeee itttttt
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/tree/src/org.gnome.Terminal.gschema.xml#n93
<darkxst> each setting (section) starts with <key> and ends with </key>
<darkxst> if there are extra unmatched <> tags things will break
<darkxst> oh and maybe it doesnt like the _
<ahoneybun> I thought so
<ahoneybun> ok so we are back at the unexpected upstream changes part
<darkxst> that will happen every time you run a local build unfortunately
<darkxst> some packages don't clean themselves up properly after build
<ahoneybun> ok so made the patch
<ahoneybun> going to try to pop ot
<ahoneybun> *it
<ahoneybun> can't pop it
<ahoneybun> if I can't use tab to spell the name it will not pop
<ahoneybun> I can;t use pop darkxst
<ahoneybun> says the patch is not applied
<darkxst> ahoneybun, quilt applied?
<ahoneybun> darkxst: what qulit applied?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> 01_onlyshowin.patch
<ahoneybun> 10_kfreebsd-f_dupfd_cloexec.patch
<ahoneybun> 50_add_unity_quicklist.patch
<ahoneybun> alternate_screen_scroll.patch
<ahoneybun> blank
<ahoneybun> blank is the one I made
<ahoneybun> but aaron@mac-the-knife:~/gnome-terminal-3.12.0$ quilt pop blank
<ahoneybun> No patch removed
<darkxst> it tells you what patches are applied!
<darkxst> you should probably name them with ".patch" on the end!
<ahoneybun> is it as simple as quilt remove?
<darkxst> that would do the same as quilt pop & edit series
<ahoneybun> should I nano series, remove blank, redo dpkg-source --commit, and name it with a .patch at the end?
<darkxst> does blank contain anything?
<ahoneybun> dont think so
<ahoneybun> I can't get rid of the blank
<darkxst> ahoneybun, just delete and remove from series
<darkxst> then start again with dpkg-source --commit
<ahoneybun> I did darkxst
<ahoneybun> but it is still showing up in quilt applied
<darkxst> ahoneybun, quilt pop, remove from series and delete blank
<darkxst> then it simply can't remain!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-09
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you need to the same as you did for u-s-d
<darkxst> (micmute)
<robert_ancell> Anyone here who can reproduce bug 1278467?
<ubot5> bug 1278467 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_have_shell()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278467
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh you already fixed it, was just never uploaded
<darkxst> Noskcaj, bug 1300521 (see comment #8)
<ubot5> bug 1300521 in gnome-online-miners (Ubuntu) "gom-flickr-miner crashed with signal 5 in _start()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300521
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok, will fix. I need to finish my geography assignment first though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, no worries, thanks!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, is that plugins -0.1 or -0.2?
<Noskcaj> never mind
<Noskcaj> -0.2
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-photos should depend on gnome-online-miners
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i'm not able to log into launchpad, could you please propose the top 3 branches at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj for merging?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I did the first 2, staying away from the xfdesktop one though :)
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<kry> hello
<kry> anybody?
<kry> no ubuntu-gnome'rs
<kry> trouble with gnome-shell top panel
<kry> cant auto-hide it
<kry> shell version: 3.8.4
<kry> gnome version:3.9.90
<kry> hide top panel extensions and also others so the old pretty panel settings extension are all not working
<kry> open to any suggestions
<ahoneybun> and I'm back
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey
<ahoneybun> I got Ubuntu GNOME installed on my much nicer notebook
<ahoneybun> the install worked perfect
<darkxst> good!
<ahoneybun> on a uefi system no less
<ahoneybun> just have to turn secure boot off in BIOS/EFI and make a efi boot partition
<ahoneybun> and install boot loader into the efi boot partition
<darkxst> ahoneybun, our images should boot fine on secure boot
<ahoneybun> hey did just for my laptop I needed to input another boot perm
<ahoneybun> nomodeset
<ahoneybun> I know they work fine! lol
 * ahoneybun will do his package work on this notebook now
<ahoneybun> btw polari is working pretty well
<Noskcaj> darkxst, bug 1305268
<ubot5> bug 1305268 in gnome-boxes (Ubuntu) "Sync gnome-boxes 3.10.2-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305268
<Noskcaj> Wasn't there a reason we didn't sync it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I couldnt get it to even work last time I tried it
<ahoneybun> darkxst: what was that DEBFULLNAME thing that goes into .bashrc?
<darkxst> your full name
<darkxst> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html#configure-your-shell
<darkxst> should match what is on your gpg key
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> ok I got gnome-terminal downloaded again
<ahoneybun> and got the control.in versions to match up with the configure.ac
<ahoneybun> replaced the current kfreebsd patch with the one from upstream debian
<ahoneybun> and back to alternate_screen_scroll patch
<ahoneybun> which we wanted to get rid of anyway darkxst
<darkxst> want to get rid of the git-build-fix patch
<ahoneybun> oh
<darkxst> keep alternate scroll!
<ahoneybun> so quilt refresh
<ahoneybun> that added the unity patch
<ahoneybun> remember those _ in the <_summary> darkxst?
<darkxst> yes, remove them
<darkxst> from summary and description
<ahoneybun> it is in the patch itself
<darkxst> yes, of course it is
<ahoneybun> thats why
<ahoneybun> remove them in the patch?
<ahoneybun> ok done
<ahoneybun> I remember we need to remove that .in in org.gnome.Terminal
<ahoneybun> so to remove the patch darkxst
<ahoneybun> we pop it, remove it from series and then delete it>
<ahoneybun> ?
<darkxst> you dont want to delete alternate_scroll
<ahoneybun> no no
<darkxst> you want to delete git-build
<ahoneybun> git_fix_build
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> why can't I use tab auto complete with quilt pop
<darkxst> you should be able top
<ahoneybun> not even in debian/patches
<ahoneybun> I also added the export text to bashrc
<ahoneybun> about patches
<ahoneybun> quilt add works with tab auto complete
<darkxst> it should work from the package / folder
<darkxst> however push/pop will only autocomple patches that can be pushed and popped
<darkxst> i.e. push will only autocomplete patches that are not applied
<ahoneybun> I see that in the man page
<ahoneybun> it only works on patches that are applied
<ahoneybun> oh the git patch is not applied
<ahoneybun> so just remove it from series and delete the patch file itself right?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> ok
<darkxst> and remove "-Wl,-z,defs" from debian/rules
<ahoneybun> done
<ahoneybun> ok back to the dpkg-source --commit
<ahoneybun> use that make a filename.patch
<ahoneybun> right darkxst?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> ok made it
<ahoneybun> whats next darkxst
<darkxst> send me the debdiff
<darkxst> assuming you have tested it
<ahoneybun> cant get it because of gpg error
<darkxst> don't sign it then
<darkxst> -us -uc
<ahoneybun> why do I have to put darn patches for everything that I change!
<ahoneybun> darkxst: http://pastebin.com/TEcqVd4H
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> maybe because I never pushed my patches
<ahoneybun> what is wrong with the way I have the changelog?
<geep> Anyone else have a broken bash update? apt installing bash 4.3-6ubuntu2 errors out for me, with "unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/conffiles': Is a directory"
<geep> tracked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1305344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305344 in bash (Ubuntu) "bash package install fails [bash_4.3-6ubuntu1_amd64]" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> darkxst: want me to throw you my debian/ ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-10
<darkxst> you must have messed up the formatting of your changelog entry
<ahoneybun> fixed that
<ahoneybun> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<ahoneybun> got that from debdiff
<ahoneybun> workign on it
<ahoneybun> *working
<darkxst> ahoneybun, debuild -S -us -uc
<ahoneybun> it is not from the debuild
<ahoneybun> that is from the debdiff command
<darkxst> oh, you can ignore that
<darkxst> then
<ahoneybun> I'm getting my key for this laptop into launchpad
<ahoneybun> well turns out it still made the debdiff ifle
<ahoneybun> file
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/yh3hYB4b darkxst
<ahoneybun> fixed the errors though
<ahoneybun> I did not have your keys imported
<ahoneybun> darkxst: debdiff http://pastebin.com/yh3hYB4b
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing nothing is wrong with it?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, just checking it now
<darkxst> ahoneybun, why are there extra patch files in there?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, did you test build?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, also don't refresh patches unless explicity required (debuild will complain if patch only applies with fuzz)
<darkxst> anyway I uploaded with a few extra changes.
<ricotz> darkxst, "debian/patches/git_revert_appdata_validate.patch: appdata-tools has not been packaged yet" ?
<ricotz> you realize "appdata-tools - 0.1.7-1~trusty1" in the ppa ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, gah! apparently I didnt realize that!
<darkxst> will fix now
<darkxst> I also have no idea why gnome-terminal needs to build-depend on gnome-shell for the search provider, but I will follow that up with upstream
<hiren90> hello? I have completed the upgrade from ubuntu gnome 13.10 to 14.04 as noted on ubuntugnome.com, was wondering where to share the results?
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I need to setup a pbuilder on this machine, and it keeps building saucy ones
<ricotz> ahoneybun, "pbuilder-dist trusty create"
<ahoneybun> thanks ricotz
<swiss> so gnome kinda has slowed down recently for me
<swiss> ideas why?
<swiss> just stuff like switching screens, triggering the menu, etc
<swiss> i'm wondering if my disk is too full or something.. but i'm not sure. And I'm not sure how to best debug the entire gnome desktop environment
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-11
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, gnome-terminal keep eating your cursor?
<darkxst> ^mouse cursor?
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, not sure i know what you mean
<ricotz> i guess it didn't happen here then
<darkxst> ricotz, mouse cursor disappears when you hover over a terminal window (although comes back when you switch tabs in gnome-terminal)
<ricotz> darkxst, didnt happen here yet
<darkxst> been happening here on/off ever since I uploaded it
<darkxst> although maybe I need to reboot more
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, could be caused by a recent update, so an inconistently running system
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> ricotz, I have simulations running 24/7 so its kind a hard to reboot ;(
<Perkele-Linux> oi! I've got a question, if i download Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build and try that one out, will I then get the final release automatically thru the apt-get dist-upgrade 17 april ?
<mgedmin> yes
<Perkele-Linux> mgedmin: *hug*
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111024543668500323770/albums/6001167781549094321/6001167786114950306?cfem=1&pid=6001167786114950306&oid=111024543668500323770
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you fix that today?
<darkxst> just drop the ubuntu branding patch, so we get the upstream logo + version
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-12
<ahoneybun> darkxst: for some reason I get this error E: failed to find /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz, have you done <pbuilder create> to create your base tarball yet?
<ahoneybun> but I have used pbuilder-dist trusty create
<darkxst> ahoneybun, I don't know, but even with pbuilder-dist you should use that config file I sent you the other week
<ahoneybun> it is on other computer
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to recreate it
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/P5avQWrU
<ahoneybun> so lucky you kept that
<ahoneybun> same darn errors
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> building
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I'm trying to package bijiben
<ahoneybun> but got a error about debian/rules
<ahoneybun> darkxst: debdiff http://pastebin.com/6ejL1qdc
<ahoneybun> any reason terminal no longer has tabs?
<ahoneybun> darkxst: error message http://pastebin.com/NJ53KdFY
<chiefw0tj> Hello all!
<keithy> Hi, having grief installing this RC.  Installation pops up an error just before partition manager due to start. its a strange dialogue box with some starnge question marks and an OK button. clicking OK takes me to a live session.  any ideas?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-13
<ahoneybun> hey yofel
<dan1> hello guys
<dan1> Anyone can help me out?
<le> Hi
<le> I try to install ubuntu gnome 14.04 into my usb drive.
<Guest4703> I couldn't get past the media partition detection screen and a mysterious popup with "??? ???" appearing.
<Guest4703> can anybody help me out?
<jstressman> is there a specific channel for 14.04 discussion / support?
<jstressman> I want to report a bug in 14.04 and am trying to figure out how to get the necessary information to provide along with a bug report.
<jstressman> basically I have a 3 monitor setup, and the arrangement of the monitors resets every time I reboot. a bit irritating. ;)
<jstressman> not to mention I also have a problem where generally every other reboot the monitors just sit there blank and the center one doesn't even come out of power save mode.
<jstressman> otherwise I'm liking it. generally nice and stable and pleasant to use.
<jstressman> (aside from the silly and long standing known bug where clicking forward or back more than once in nautilus min/maxes the window)
<jstressman> also, there's no page at http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<jstressman> "This is somewhat embarrassing, isn’t it? It seems we can’t find what you’re looking for. Perhaps searching, or one of the links below, can help."
<c_smith> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 is pretty solid so far
<c_smith> works pretty well as an Android build box. :P
<c_smith> just want to make sure, but can this channel be used to just shoot the breeze about Ubuntu Gnome?
<ahoneybun> help with this error please http://pastebin.com/NJ53KdFY
<c_smith> ahoneybun, there's not much to go off of there, and not enough to diagnose the problem.
<c_smith> ahoneybun, could you pastebin the entire output, including the .configure part running?
<ahoneybun> k c_smith
<c_smith> be back in a bit, lunch
<ahoneybun> c_smith, http://pastebin.com/NkeA0t6t
<c_smith> ahoneybun, looks like it's not finding sparql
<c_smith> and I'm not able to find that specific version, you might have to manually build the 0.18 version
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> heck only0.16 is in arch even
<c_smith> yeah, the package is looking for 0.18 and not finding it.
<c_smith> if it's not in Arch even, my guess is a bug in the source code.
<c_smith> they might have mislabeled the version
<c_smith> this reminds me why I quit using Gentoo. XD
<c_smith> too much that could go wrong.
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> http://pkgs.org/download/libtracker-sparql
<ahoneybun> this is what I found
<c_smith> looks like it might indeed be an issue in the source code. I recommend filing a bug upstream
<ahoneybun> it is written 20 times that would be a big bug
<c_smith> it would be, but it seems pretty major
<ahoneybun> well there are rpms of that version
<c_smith> ahoneybun, might be worth trying to use alien to convert them to .deb packages
<ahoneybun> .16 is marked as outdated on arch site
<ahoneybun> and 1.0 is in testing
<ahoneybun> this is confusing
<ahoneybun> so much for a darn note taking app
<c_smith> lol
<ahoneybun> well c_smith I replaced 0.18 with .16 and there error is gone but still get a error about debian/rules
<c_smith> strange
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/NJ53KdFY
<ricotz> ahoneybun, just a note, you are suppose to use tracker 1.0 like it is present in the gnome3-staging ppa
<ricotz> ahoneybun, btw hi, also nobody can help you if you don't paste the whole output, the actual error is printed way earlier
<ricotz> https://git.gnome.org/browse/bijiben/tree/configure.ac?h=gnome-3-12#n60
<ricotz> hmm, bijiben can be synced from debian, so there is actually no need to do it again ;)
<ricotz> ahoneybun, you want to look at the debian source packages first like in this case http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/bijiben.html
<c_smith> ahoneybun, also, looking at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=trusty, your package is currently being built for that ppa
<ahoneybun> ricotz, I did post the whole
<ahoneybun> c_smith, that is 3.10
<ahoneybun> but that would help with a move to 3.12
<c_smith> ah yeah.
<c_smith> wasn't sure which version you were aiming for.
<c_smith> ahoneybun, a little more looking found this: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging
<c_smith> bijiben for 3.12 successfully built there.
<c_smith> should be able to simply pull the package from there. unless you want 3.8 bijiben.
<ahoneybun> no c_smith I just wanted to help with packaging/learn
<ricotz> ahoneybun, ok, i just saw your last post then, but you didnt get the idea where the error actually is?
<ahoneybun> ricotz, well it was something about tracker-sparql-0.18
<ahoneybun> which did not exist
<ahoneybun> 0.16 is the latest even on arch
<ricotz> right, this is not available in ubuntu itself, and the staging ppa has the final 1.0.0
<ahoneybun> well bijiben wanted 0.18
<ricotz> so building this in a plain pbuilder won't help anyway
<ricotz> no, bijiben looks for 1.0 and if it isnt found it looks for 0.18
<ricotz> look at my earlier paste pointing to the git source
<ricotz> and what we want here is using 1.0.0
<ahoneybun> I don't get 3.12 bijiben
<ahoneybun> and I just did a upate
<ahoneybun> still on 3.8.4
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> just got it now
<ahoneybun> g2g
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> darkxst, think I should try to package gnome-calculator 3.12?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, sure
<darkxst> Noskcaj, were you able to look at gnome-control-center (dropping ubuntu branding)?
<ahoneybun> darkxst, dpkg-source: warning: can't parse dependency libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.10
<ahoneybun>               libxml2-dev (>= 2.4.7)
<ahoneybun> I fixed it in control.in but it does not effect it
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you put a comma?
<ahoneybun> yea
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-06
<Gnomed> Hey guys. I am suffering from a bug since previous 2-3 issues. Now I am planning to report it for next version through beta testing so that it might get fixed. I just wanna know that do develop hear to common users? I mean, I will be screwing my desktop or maybe putting it on risk for losing data just to report issue. So If it gets ignored by developers, It would be really painful for me. So I just wanna knwo is it worth reporting bugs?
<bradscooli0> greetings
<bradscooli0> I have a quick question about the nightly builds of 15.04.
<bradscooli0> If I install it, will there be an update to the stable release? I've been trying out in vm's and on an old pc and it seems stable enough to me. Thanks!
<bradscooli0> anyone here?
<candfa> Hello i am currently in the installer. and i wanted to ask if the windows are supposed to look like windows 95 windows??
<candfa> im getting really scared here
<candfa> it happened when i looked through the settings in the top bar. i adjusted brightness even though i am not using a laptop, and then they went all gray and win95 style..
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-07
<bradscoolio> yo, will the nightlies of 15.04 get an update to the stable release?
<bradscoolio> yo, will the nightlies of 15.04 get an update to the stable release?
<darkxst> bradscoolio, yes
<darkxst> automatically once you update after release
<bradscoolio> thanks, I was planning to install natively because it seemed stable enough in a vm. Now I will :)
<ibouvousaime> hello guys I'm trying to use a nvidia card with blender but blender doesnt seem to see it I get his log when I'm trying to see if the gpu is active http://ur1.ca/k4jsr my driver info is http://ur1.ca/k4jto  I already have the nvidia seting manager installed and have libcuda1-346 installed
<xennex81> I gave ubuntu-gnome a shot, I am not sure if it made it through to the mailinglist.
<xennex81> i just sent a message detailing some of the proess or experieces.
<xennex81> process or experiences.*
<xennex81> generating an initrd for an existing cryptsetup is always an issue.
<xennex81> all of the ubuntu installers and the debian installer are the same.
<xennex81> except that the debian text-mode installer is very good, but the other distro's don't have it.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-08
<jseliga> Anyone get XDMCP working?
<spaes> i am running ubuntu gnome 14.04 with gnome-session-flashback, which i love, except that the bottom panel window list is un-readable. the text is light gray on white. does anyone know if there are any easy fixes for that?
<spaes> i guess i could just ask if there are any supported themes other than high contrast and adwaita?
<octoquad> evening all
<spaes> ok to answer my previous question, the aesthetics of the bottom panel are handled by gtk and i found that the noobslab ppa has a nice collection of gtk themes: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<jseliga> Anyone get XDMCP working?
<octoquad> What do we need to do to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386721 in Ubuntu GNOME "Graphics Slow After Upgrade 14.04 - 14.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-09
<KurtKraut> jseliga, I belive it was slashed from gdm a couple of years ago.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-10
<LinDol_phone> hi all :)
<Paddy_NI_> Hi I am having some very "jerky" window resizing on Ubuntu Gnome (current stable). Particularly when maximizing windows - I'm also noticing with "Terminator" when I maximise that the right half of the window does not show nor does the lower half of the left side.
<Paddy_NI_> Would a screenshot of Terminator be of any use?
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, if that only affects terminator, then it could be a bug in that app
<darkxst> we don't support it, whatever it is
<Paddy_NI_> Well I notice other apps try to do the same
<Paddy_NI_> However they eventually draw the rest
<Paddy_NI_> Still incredibly jerky
<Paddy_NI_> xchat is doing it too
<darkxst> i've only seen jerky resizes under wayland
<Paddy_NI_> gnome-terminal is also doing it very briefly
<mgedmin> "current stable" is what, gnome 3.12 from ubuntu gnome 14.10?
<darkxst> but could be a driver bug
<Paddy_NI_> mgedmin, Current "Ubuntu Gnome"
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Possible
<Paddy_NI_> Intel graphics
<Paddy_NI_> ThinkPad T420
<Paddy_NI_> I'll ask the Lord Google
<Paddy_NI_> :-)
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, smooth as butter on my T400
<Paddy_NI_> :-(
<mgedmin> x220 here, no video jerkiness
<Paddy_NI_> I have not tried playing video yet
<Paddy_NI_> Wanted to get window management down first
<mgedmin> chromium has some slight problems with video
<mgedmin> (hardware accelerated video not worky due to some dri3 wonkiness, so it falls back to pure-software aliased linear scaling ugh)
<Paddy_NI_> lol
<Paddy_NI_> I cannot screenshot it
<mgedmin> that is interesting
<Paddy_NI_> Screenshots seem to make it look normal again
<mgedmin> well, gnome-shell does the "flash" effect that effectively redraws the whole screen
<mgedmin> (after it takes the screenshot)
<Paddy_NI_> When I highlight the non-displaying area with my mouse (or keyboard) it begins to display
<mgedmin> do you see any damage in the screenshot?
<mgedmin> incidentally
<Paddy_NI_> mgedmin, Exactly what I was thinking
<darkxst> dri3 is still broken in general I believe
<Paddy_NI_> No the screenshot looks perfect
<mgedmin> I have very similar problems on my x200 at home (ubuntu 14.10, gnome 3.14, intel video)
<Paddy_NI_> hmm
<Paddy_NI_> Does the "Intel Graphics Installer" work on the current "Ubuntu Gnome"
<Paddy_NI_> I must check that out
<darkxst> not unless they made a new release recently
<mgedmin> ha ha my x220 just rebooted
<mgedmin> #readyforthedesktop
<mgedmin> @!#%@!#
<meetingology> mgedmin: Error: "!#%@!#" is not a valid command.
<mgedmin> anyway, as I was saying my x200 has video redraw problems
<mgedmin> nautilus windows are corrupt sometimes (esp. the left sidebar)
<mgedmin> moving the mouse over them makes things appear correctly
<mgedmin> I suspect the intel video driver
<Paddy_NI_> hmm this article mentions that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS has entered deprecated status
<Paddy_NI_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/latest-intel-linux-graphics-drivers-now-available-for-ubuntu-14-10
<mgedmin> the x220 has no graphics problems otoh (also intel video, different model probably?)
<Paddy_NI_> as far as using the intel driver goes I wonder if it is worth my while
<Paddy_NI_> "intel graphics installer" rather
<mgedmin> probably not
<mgedmin> the best thing (not for you, but for everyone) would be to report a bug in launchpad
<Paddy_NI_> mgedmin, The x220 and the T420 are virtually identical regarding hardware
<mgedmin> using ubuntu-bug, so it attaches all the relevant system info
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, 14.04 would have got the newer intel drivers with the HWE stack
<darkxst> (but that is optional)
<mgedmin> then you'll get an automated reply asking to test the latest upstream kernel (because the intel kms driver is part of the kernel)
<mgedmin> with clear instructions on how to do so
<mgedmin> you'll do that, report the results
<mgedmin> and after that nothing will happen
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, So I would have to do something to make it use it?
<Paddy_NI_> mgedmin, If I am to file a bug then I should probably do this after lunch/brunch so that I can give it proper attention
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Cool :-)
<darkxst> its included in 14.04.2 but if you installed prior to that, you need manual commands
<Paddy_NI_> Most likely
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Unable to locate those packages
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790465/
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, unless you have done something silly like disable trusty-updates, they should be there
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Nope I have everything enabled
<darkxst> packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/xserver-xorg-lts-utopic
<darkxst> or you are on 14.10?
<Paddy_NI_> Ha
<Paddy_NI_> Silly me
<Paddy_NI_> Yes
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, you could try the 15.04 daily live image and see if that works better
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Hmm..
<Paddy_NI_> I am a little reluctant - I'll make a decision after lunch :-)
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, why? live image wont change anyhting on your system
<darkxst> and besides 15.04 is more stable already than 14.10
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Oh I thought you meant installing the daily
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Sounds good
<Paddy_NI_> perhaps that is my best option
<darkxst> try it and see, if it works, just upgrade
<Paddy_NI_> Actually to hell with it, I may as well just perform an upgrade anyway for the fun
<Paddy_NI_> I forget the command for upgrading distros
<Paddy_NI_> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Paddy_NI_> "YO Johnny, I'll see in the next life!"
<darkxst> I'm already in the next life, wayland style ;)
<Paddy_NI_> Ah cool
<Paddy_NI_> When will Wayland become the default?
<darkxst> maybe by the next LTS
<Paddy_NI_> How stable/performant is it?
<darkxst> fairly good in 3.16, but still maybe only 95%
<Paddy_NI_> :-)
<darkxst> window resizing is glitchy
<darkxst> I think there are issues cut+pasting between wayland apps and Xwayland apps
<Paddy_NI_> I still don't understand why Canonical are opting to create their own
<darkxst> drag and drop still not quite fully functional either
<Paddy_NI_> Duplication of effort is really regressive behaviour
<Paddy_NI_> From an anthropological perspective
<darkxst> I don;t see how its regressive?
<mgedmin> it's always easier to create something new than to understand something existing
<darkxst> but pretty sure they wanted a vertically integrated stack
<Paddy_NI_> I see
<darkxst> there original plan was to release in 6 months
<darkxst> that never ever would have been possible with wayland (disregarding that fact that it was always unlikely to be possible full stop)
<Paddy_NI_> Ambitious
<Paddy_NI_> It would be nice if something like the DLNA would/could be formed between all these different display standards
<darkxst> shuttleworth was a debian developer, but I sometimes wonder if he has any real coding experience
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Didn't he create VeriSign?
<Paddy_NI_> grammar fail
<Paddy_NI_> On my part
<darkxst> DLNA is rubbish anyway
<Paddy_NI_> Without it we would have epic duplication of effort
<Paddy_NI_> And zero interoperability
<Paddy_NI_> I use UPNP-AV every single day
<Paddy_NI_> It's how I consume my media
<darkxst> instead we have every player/server having to add quirks for nearly every device
<Paddy_NI_> Yes but the user does not have to care about that
<Paddy_NI_> As far as they are concerned it's all the same
<Paddy_NI_> Gratification is the goal
<darkxst> they do, when their device don't work with given program
<darkxst> its really like saying ie6 supported web standards, because most sites in existance added hacks to make it work
<Paddy_NI_> I do pretty well in my case
<Paddy_NI_> IE6 did not really though
<Paddy_NI_> They tried to reinvent the wheel so as to create vendor lock-in
<Paddy_NI_> My Sony Xperia Z2, Samsung Smart TV, Ubuntu Tower PC and a host of other devices all "just work"
<Paddy_NI_> I never have a problem with DLNA
<Paddy_NI_> I have also set my family up with Chromecast, BubbleUPNP, BubbleUPNP Server and either Twonky or minidlna depending on OS
<Paddy_NI_> They use it almost everyday without issue
<darkxst> dlna was a good concept but the execution was poor
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, I guess that depends on the vendor
<darkxst> no, you don't see it, because the software is adapting to handles the quirks each vendor has
<Paddy_NI_> Yes true
<darkxst> that is not how 'standards' are meant to work though
<Paddy_NI_> Thus far Samsung has offered the best experience
<darkxst> there is still a duplication of effort there
<Paddy_NI_> I guess most of the issues are to do with format support
<Paddy_NI_> codecs
<Paddy_NI_> That I have seen
<Paddy_NI_> I have not actually witnessed any other kind of error
<Paddy_NI_> regarding upnp-av that is
<darkxst> no, codecs are a whole different story
<Paddy_NI_> If the vendors stop cheap skating then we should be okay
<mgedmin> if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/1384188 won't be fixed for 15.04, I'll be mildly annoyed :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384188 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Missing translations for 'Install Ubuntu GNOME' and 'Try Ubuntu GNOME without installing'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Paddy_NI_> :-(
<darkxst> mgedmin, were the translations approved in LP?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> all this needs is a launchpad export and a package update
<mgedmin> I could probably produce a debdiff with updated translations (iirc the source tree has a script that does that), but I've no upload privileges
<darkxst> mgedmin, ask on #ubuntu-devel
<darkxst> syslinux wont have langpacks
<darkxst> so maybe it needs a debdiff to import the changes into the package
<mgedmin> asked there two days ago, got this response:
<mgedmin> "<seb128>	cyphermox, ^ it might be one for you? (updating gfxboot-theme-ubuntu with a new translations export)"
<mgedmin> cyphermox never reacted
<darkxst> file a bug and/or chase up cyphermox
<darkxst> hes usually pretty responsive
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, I actually almost forget the amount of trouble I had early on with dlna
<Paddy_NI_> I have developers to that for making up for the shortcomings of the big vendors
<Paddy_NI_> *thank
<Paddy_NI_> It would be nice to see some form of UPNP-AV integration with GNOME out-of-the-box
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_, I don't think totem supports upnp?
<darkxst> rhytmbox does, but thats only music from memory
<Paddy_NI_> Cool
<Paddy_NI_> It would be nice to have something more tightly integrated
<Paddy_NI_> I always either install Rygel or minidlna
<darkxst> like what?
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Something akin to "online accounts"
<Paddy_NI_> Media Sharing
<darkxst> propose it upstream
<Paddy_NI_> Toggle for photos, toggle for video, toggle for music
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, That sounds like a plan
<Paddy_NI_> Food is needing attention
<Paddy_NI_> Tomorrow I will make Seafood Chowder, yum
<darkxst> Paddy_NI_ hungry? so planning tomorrows dinner?
<Doo_> hello folks
<Doo_> i'm coming to you to see if someone has the same bug that I have on 14.10 : when i lock my keyboard, keymap (which is usually azerty) switches to qwerty and i loose all tray icons, i has to restart with alt+f2 / r and then re-swtich keymap with super+space to recover my initial state
<Doo_> that's kind of a pita, if someone has solved this
<Doo_> i really can use a hint :)
<mgedmin> I've heard about the bug where the keyboard layout reverts to us-ascii
<mgedmin> (not only heard, I have it)
<mgedmin> losing tray icons?  no clue
<Doo_> that's linked imho (i'm using topicons, btw)
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, I am in the process of preparing a late lunch
<darkxst> I had lunch 10 hours ago
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, I have plenty of Salmon left over frozen from yesterday and some smoked and unsmoked river cobbler
<darkxst> where are you from?
<Paddy_NI_> Also a bag of mixed seafood, prawns etc
<Paddy_NI_> darkxst, Northern Ireland
<Paddy_NI_> :-)
<Paddy_NI_> You?
<darkxst> Australia
<Paddy_NI_> Google Keep shopping list: Double Cream
<Paddy_NI_> This is going to be tasty
<Paddy_NI_> Australia will be a destination at some point in my life
<Paddy_NI_> Okay the Upgrade has completed, I shall restart and return :-)
<Paddy_NI> darkxst, Buttery smooth :-)
<Paddy_NI> Lovely
<darkxst> Paddy_NI, enjoy
<Paddy_NI> This feels right
<rgb-one> hello
<Paddy_NI> I have upgraded to Ubuntu GNOME 15.04, is there a relatively simple way to get GNOME 3.16?
<massiveblue> Hello, i have a boot issue with ubuntu gnome vivid, grub2. Freshly installed sys, last installed package: fglrx-driver
<massiveblue> I also have a BootInfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10793356/
<massiveblue> I only see the grey rectangle after BIOS and nothing happens.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-11
<Guest96257> hi! do you know how to make the adwaita title bar smaller?
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if there is a way to remove the "Applications" button from the "Simple Dock" extension?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-12
<vve1505> Hey all - I'm a long time user of Ubuntu, but gnome for only a few months. I built a new system with a high-end nvidia card and I'm trying to load the dirvers. However all I get when I try to exit x-server is a black screen. Yes, I've hunted google to death, but none of the virtual shells are working for me. Does anyone out there have any advice?
<vve1505> I've also tried forcing boot to shell instead of gui - only to get errors and freeze when I try to reboot my computer.
<vve1505> BYE
<vve1505> bye
<tuchkata> hi, does anyone here use Gnome 3.16?
<tuchkata> and if yes, how is it working with ubuntu
<tuchkata> ping
<Noskcaj> tuchkata, A few people are using it already, via our PPA. No major issues so far
<darkxst> tuchkata, 3.16 is mostly working well
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-11
<Jonatanime> Hi?
<tyrog> Hi, will we be able to upgrade to GNOME 3.20 in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<tyrog> anyone?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-12
<Bernstein> Hi everyone guys
<Bernstein> Do any of you knows when 16.04 will be officially released?
<Bernstein> I downloaded the beta2 and I don't know if to install it or not...
<darkxst> Bernstein, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Bernstein> Tha k
<Bernstein> Thank you
<darkxst> it should be pretty stable already
<Bernstein> So I can install it and then update it on 21st april?
<darkxst> it will update automatically, just make you install available updates!
<Bernstein> Thank you very much, you've been very useful!
<lindol> hi all
<crash_> hi
<ernstp> I created a quick and dirty epiphany 3.20.1 package if anyone's interested: https://launchpad.net/~ernstp/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=epiphany&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-13
<Anon95> I just installed Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 (x64) on my laptop. Everything went fine, but I noticed the screen goes wonky for a split-second every time I hit enter at the login screen, so I changed the drivers to the proprietary AMD drivers. Now unfortunately, the GUI doesn't boot up.
<darkxst> Anon95, probably not installed probably
<Anon95> The display remains black. I also tried going into Advanced Options > Recovery Mode and then selecting “FailsafeX”
<Anon95> Well, I didn't get any errors during the process and I checked with System Monitor to see if anything was happening, because it took a bit of time, and it seemed like it was working. There was lots of network activity from what I assume would be the installer downloading the drivers.
<berglh> it sounds like to me the kernel headers failed to compile
<berglh> you can recover it by going to root shell on the recovery menu
<berglh> then doing something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-proprietary-ati-drivers
<berglh> Anon95: i dont' see that 15.10 is supported by the AMD driver
<berglh> there is a generic Linux installer, not sure if that would work
<Anon95> Berglh: I'm going to try that now and report back asap
<berglh> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86_64
<berglh> Hmm, that driver seems to specifically say 15.10 support
<berglh> Which was the Linux option not the Ubuntu option at the driver selection page
<berglh> Hmm, it is listed
<berglh> Anyway, if you do try to install it, watch it really closely
<berglh> it will do like a DKMS build
<berglh> last time I tried it, it failed to build
<Anon95> Perhaps something happened during the installation. Either way, I'll try what you suggested
<Anon95> I'm not sure what DKMS means.
<berglh> but then the install finishes and leaves it half installed without the kernel header
<berglh> dynamic kernel module support
<berglh> the driver builds a module
<berglh> so when you start the kernel it loads the module
<berglh> to provide support for the graphics
<berglh> anyway, good luck
<Anon95> Okay, I had some trouble removing it from the recovery option in GRUB, but I booted it up like I normally would and pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 and did the commands there and now I can see the GUI, but the resolution is way off
<Anon95> I guess what I should do now is set the graphics driver back to the default
<Anon95> Hmm, this is interesting. It seems like I can't select the X.Org driver. I'll post an imgur link below to show you what I see
<Anon95> https://imgur.com/ftQzptK
<darkxst> Anon95, I think "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core" will get you back to defualt
<berglh> you may also need libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64
<berglh> or something
<Anon95> Alright. After It's done updating (https://imgur.com/dARzlla), I'll do just that
<darkxst> berglh, pretty sure its just libGL.so that gets mess up by installing proprietry drivers
<berglh> oh, intersting
<darkxst> that is why NVidia invented libGLVND
<darkxst> it will once implemented allow multiple GL implemtations to co-exist on your install
<Anon95> Alright. After running sudo apt-get update multiple times and then running “sudo apt-get purge "fglrx.*",” it now has resorted back to normal and I can confirm in Additional Drivers, that it is using the default X.Org drivers
<Anon95> Here's the link to the answer I followed: http://askubuntu.com/a/68312
<darkxst> Anon95, that is the conservative approach, you just need to make sure mesa rewrites libGL.so, and I am pretty sure that oneliner I gave you before is enough for that (from memory)
<LaserAllan> hey guys, I just switched to ubuntu-gnome and i am wondering if there is a way to change the UI so that I for example can have a better view of what I have opened?, kinda like Linuxmint,I also wonder where i might be able to change the borders around iwndows
<darkxst> LaserAllan, the window borders are part of the gtk theme
<darkxst> UI changes require extensions
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Ok, even if i want to change the borders on the windows?
<LaserAllan> I am currently on a quite low res screen so the border is quite big
<darkxst> LaserAllan, yes its all part of the gtk theme (As of about a year ago)
<darkxst> just find another theme you like, I guess
<LaserAllan> Ok, so it is that easy to change theme?
<darkxst> LaserAllan, use gnome-tweak-tool (you need to find the theme first) but otherwise yeh
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Ok thanks, I am very new to Ubuntu GNOME, ive only used Ubuntu Server LTS before
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I have to say though that Ubuntu GNOME isn't too bad :)
<darkxst> LaserAllan, just not too bad?
<LaserAllan> darkxst: So far I've had some issues since i installed it on this old laptop but i wasn't really expecting anything different really. I think I just need time to get used to the userinterface :)
<darkxst> yeh its a bit different
<LaserAllan> that's what I am trying to get used to but all in allit feels allot better than Windows which prior to me switching to Linux on this laptop barely ran at all
<LaserAllan> So in terms of that it's an enormous difference
<darkxst> LaserAllan, i tried win 10 out the other day, its a mish-mash of a mess!
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Indeed, but what I like about is the interface and window management but that is pretty much it
<LaserAllan> and Its still sadly the best alternative for gaming
<LaserAllan> I really hope Linux gets a push the next few years
<darkxst> plenty of games on steam linux
<darkxst> also some big publishers holding out on linux support
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Yeah I know but specific hardware setups for example, I have multiple GPUs which as far as I know SLI isn't suported on linux or is it?
<LaserAllan> Yeah thats a shame
<darkxst> nvidia SLI is supported, but most games don't support it
<darkxst> but I don't have time for games, spend my spare time fixing bugs
<darkxst> so you kids can have a fun Ubuntu GNOME experience!
<LaserAllan> Oh, well I know for a fact that DX12 isn't:P, most games don't support that fully yet. It also seems like most games have higher system requirements on linux
<LaserAllan> Haha
<darkxst> Vulkan!
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I really hope Vulkan gets as widely adopted as it should be becuase then Liinux will be a reality to just ditch Windows completely. I think the only thing id ever use windows for then is photoshop.
<darkxst> I suspect it will, but probably over the next year or two
<LaserAllan> oh and darkxstI had some issues with "apt" when id installed GNOME last night. It was something that was fixable and I am having some issues getting Xymon to play along but other than that I am imprssed and whats even better is no DAMN BLOATWARE :)
<darkxst> what issues?
<darkxst> details are important!
<darkxst> "I had some issue" is useless to us
<LaserAllan> Ofc
<LaserAllan> It had something to do gtk I suspect the UI?, it was fixable though lemme see if i can find the notes i took of it :)
<darkxst> apt doesnt have a UI though
<LaserAllan> darkxst: http://pastebin.com/ry48uZTm
<LaserAllan> thats the issue I get when i try to install xymon
<darkxst> that is a bug in their packaging
<darkxst> and since I don't even know what xymon is, its officially not my problem!
<darkxst> file a bug against their project
<LaserAllan> I will
<LaserAllan> Sorry, I just thought you might know what it might be causing it
<LaserAllan> xymon is a surveillance tool for servers but its nice to have on any Linux machine becuase it checks updates and allot of other things and it can then mail you when/if it finds a problem. I have it mostly to monitor connections and certain processes on my servers.
<LaserAllan> Really easy and nice to use
<darkxst> LaserAllan, its a bug in their packaging
<darkxst> and with that
 * darkxst sleeps
<johnjohn101> after 16.04 is released, how soon will 3.20.x be available on ubuntu-gnome?
<ricotz> johnjohn101, if you insist you can use the gnome3-staging ppa for some 3.20 bits which is considered unstable at this point
<johnjohn101> i'm not really interested in unstable.
<ricotz> your question pretty much suggested so, if you are implicitly referring to 16.10 dev-cycle
<johnjohn101> i guess i can wait until 16.10 alpha 2 or beta
<ricotz> jfyi gnome3-staging won't be fully endorsed at any point, annoying issues are subject to be fixed though
<johnjohn101> i'm enjoying 15.10 ubuntu gnome btw! will upgrade next week
<ricotz> great, have fun
<Arnex> Couple of questions: Will Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 release on or around April 21st (along with regular Ubuntu)?  Also, is there a webpage with information specifically on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<Mozhan> Hello
<LaserAllan> hey guys, anyone have any suggestion of a good .cbz reader?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-14
<durksauce> So I'm pretty new to the gnome community and I've been interested in getting some projects under my belt. I have some programing experience, but I really want to do more and would like to contribute. Does anyone know of a noob friendly project that could use some help?
<LaserAllan> hey guys is it possible to create shortcuts on ubuntu gnome?
<LaserAllan> I've tried through wine but doesnt seem to show up on the workspace
<mgedmin> like desktop shortcuts?
<mgedmin> or like application launchers you expect to find in the overview's app menu?
<mgedmin> (or drag them to your favourites etc)
<mgedmin> for 1st I'm not sure -- it used to be possible to enable this in Tweak Tool
<mgedmin> for 2nd it should Just Work, even with wine
<LaserAllan> hey guys, is there any good SSH clien for linux? (I know i have only used Putty in the past for windows)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-15
<darkxst> ricotz, apparently I am no maintaining the gdm 3.18 branch, let me know if you come across any patches that should be cherry-picked!
<darkxst> s/no/now/
<LaserAllan> are there any shortcommandsi can use for example to open "files" or such?
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-16
<Lodiz> Hi. I have some trouble getting bumblebee working in 16.04. I got nvidia working with prime if i reconfigure lightdm to lightdm instead of gdm. But not with bumblebee.
<Lodiz> Intel + nvidia gtx860m
<aclaudem> Can I alt-tab without the pop-up? There is "Switch windows directly", but it only switches between two windows, not all windows
<LaserAllan> Hey guys, I am trying to play some video files but for some reason it asks for a plugin tht aprently is missing
<LaserAllan> "video/ -x unknown decoder"
<pbrunier> I´m having a hard time typing double quotes in Gnome. Not sure if it is Gnome causing the problems. I can type double quotes, but they are UTF. I need ASCII. Someone an idea?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-17
<LinDol> hi all
<Blake> Is Ubuntu GNOME coming out at the same time as "regular" Ubuntu 16.04?
<LinDol> Blake, hi :)
<LinDol> I think it was right. because When i check date of last release Ubuntu gnome,
<LinDol> It has same date.
<LinDol> like below
<LinDol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<LinDol> and http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-15-10-is-released/
<LinDol> :)
<Blake> Thank you.
<Blake> and hi btw :0
<Blake> * :)
<LinDol> :)
<Blake> Stupid question: Is ubuntu GNOME going to stick with GNOME 3.18 or will it get upgraded to 3.20?
<LinDol> um..
<LinDol> It has Gnome 3.18
<LinDol> oh.. he has left already haha :)
<lindol> UM..
<lindol> could anyone explain to me what does 'simple usability we offer' mean? in Anyway, we think the name Ubuntu GNOME is a good example of the simple usability we offer.
<lindol> I want to know whether the meaning that i thought in Korean is correct or not :)
<darkxst> lindol, where?
<darkxst> and hi!
<darkxst> that is a terrible phrase and should be fixed
<lindol> I just want to know what simple usbility meaning exactly
<lindol> :)
<lindol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/FAQ
<lindol> hi darkxst  :) I was always helped from you. :) thank you
<darkxst> hmm wiki is broken for me at the momemt
<darkxst> can you paste the relevant section?
<lindol> oh i cant..
<lindol> because i have met 500 error
<lindol> T_T
<darkxst> broken for you also?
<lindol> yes..
<lindol> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/FAQ/Korean
<lindol> this page is working..
<lindol> it is weired..
<darkxst> how am I going to read that :p
<darkxst> lindol, ask me again tomorrow night, I;m sick now, wont be around for long probably
<lindol> oh..okay. Take care darkxst  :)
<odinho_> Hello! I have been trying to figure out what the difference is between apt install gnome and Ubuntu Gnome for 16.04.  I can't easily seem to find it on the web page or indeed by searching.
<odinho_> Anyone care to enlighten me?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-10
<darkxst> jbicha: or steal whatever hack ubufox are using to make homepage overrides work (assuming it works there also?)
<jbicha> ubufox creates about:startpage which won't work with FF57+
<darkxst> whats in zesty? not 57?
<jbicha> technically, we're still at FF50 actually :|
<jbicha> but I expect FF52 to be shoved in there before or at release
<darkxst> but we could just disable the about:startpage code for now ?
<darkxst> is google the default search in firefox these days?
<jbicha> uh, on Windows, it's Yahoo
<darkxst> oh right, I vaguely recall that.
<jbicha> if we drop our homepage override, I don't think we will be able to bring it back
<jbicha> ooh, let me try this…
<jbicha> darkxst: I figured it out, we need to use defaultPref instead of pref
<jbicha> https://developer.mozilla.org/Firefox/Enterprise_deployment
<darkxst> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hey darkxst, how goes?
<darkxst> good, snowed last night (though we don't want the snow yet!)
<willcooke> Heh, I got sun burned yesterday :)
<darkxst> the weather is nuts, ey!
<darkxst> willcooke, any updates on a meeting?
<darkxst> I will be home for easter, so will actually have real internet over that period, but guessing you are off on holidays also
<darkxst> ?
<willcooke> darkxst, 'fraid not.  We're a bit busy with other things this week.  So next week at the earliest. And to add to the fun it's release week.
<willcooke> oh, yeah, public hols here
<darkxst> I am well aware its release week ;)
<willcooke> :)
<LaserAllan> Hey there, is there an addon that will give me Windows lists on each screen?
<LaserAllan> I found an addon that places a list at the bottom of the screen on one of my screens but id like to have it on each screen
<darkxst> LaserAllan, there is one that is part of GNOME Classic session, but it may not support multiple monitors
<darkxst> willcooke, oh well will work something out, can hookup a hangout at work in the meanwhile until I get ADSL
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I think that the extension i ahv installed, I am sorry if I want my Linux work environment to kidn fo represent what I have on Windows but it'd defeintely be beneficial if such an addon exists
<LaserAllan> darkxst: FIbre cable should be a human right
<darkxst> LaserAllan, not in Australia
<LaserAllan> I don't I have had ADSL since like 2004-2005
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Australia has other amazing things though
<darkxst> LaserAllan, way back I wrote a multiple monitor extension (for the top panel)
<LaserAllan> Like amazing nature
<darkxst> no longer maintained though
<darkxst> LaserAllan, issue here is that its staff accomm, I can't just go an get ADSL installed
<LaserAllan> Ah, that would be something that I'd like to see, I am trying to change from Windows to Linux at work but it has proven harder than I thought
<darkxst> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/323/multiple-monitor-panels/
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Why not?, there should at least be some form of telephone cable to your house?, I gues here in scandinavia it's rather different here if you don't have Fibre today people frown as if its weird and it kinda is, even on the countryside they have, even more actually since the ISP's get allto of money from the state to do that
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Thank you
<darkxst> LaserAllan, it won't likely work with current GNOME
<darkxst> it was more an experient, I was hoping to upstream
<LaserAllan> My next quesiton would be if there is an extensions that would for example blink when something is sent in a chat or whatever, probably not apr tof the GNOME package but it would be nice
<darkxst> but never happened
<LaserAllan> Sad
<LaserAllan> Becuase multiple monitor workspace is rather important, I have 4 screens at work and 6 at home
<darkxst> LaserAllan, its a permission issue, I don't have authority to install my own ADSL
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Sad again, so you are on mobile connection?
<darkxst> LaserAllan, I never got past 3 screens
<darkxst> yes mobile, but ADSL is coming soon
<LaserAllan> Sounds good, and fibre?
<LaserAllan> Does no one have fibre in Australia?
<LaserAllan> darkxst: It's just that working with mutliple screens and lets say you have more windos on the same screen than you currently have visible would be rather improtant, is it just a funciton I haven't discouvered yet or is it not there?
<LaserAllan> darkxst: correct me if i am wrong
<darkxst> upstream recognise the need to improve multiple monitor support, but never really got to the design decisions
<darkxst> ^solving
<darkxst> I would say from experiments, the appmenu works well on each monitor
<darkxst> the workplace switcher is crap
<darkxst> (that idea worked on 2 screens but didnt scale past that)
<darkxst> LaserAllan, they started to build a Fibre network and then the new government killed it
<darkxst> no we are getting 2000 tech in FTTN
<darkxst> and I am so remote here, we not even getting that
<LaserAllan> darkxst: That's really sad, and here i was really hoping really hard that Linux could replace my Windows workspace
<LaserAllan> darkxst: But maybe that changes now that Cannonical is going to focus more on GNOME than unity
<darkxst> yes GNOME requires improvements on multi screen support, but things like window lists are outside the scope of GNOME design principle
<LaserAllan> But one would think that something as big as GNOME would have develoepd support for mutliple monitors, or wlel a good workspace with a decent setup for it
<LaserAllan> Well as long as a clear design is thought out then I am willing to adept to using it
<darkxst> I agree that the current setup doesnt really scale well beyond 2 monitors
<LaserAllan> No, I currently at this time is using 2 monitors because i am waiting for my new computer parts but I am gnerally using 3 or 6
<LaserAllan> would be awesome if they did design it so scaling beyond 2 monitors could work well
<LaserAllan> I have tried KDE and XFCE but they didn't seem to handle multiple monitors well either
<darkxst> its a niche market, not something redhat will fund, so requires community members to implement
<darkxst> and really windows 7 is not any better by default
<darkxst> and how many users actually have 6 monitors?
<fleetfox> :0000
<LaserAllan> darkxst:
<LaserAllan> ok
<LaserAllan> 3 then?:D
<LaserAllan> That is rather common
<jbicha> LaserAllan: actually, 1 is extremely common
<LaserAllan> Windows 10 actually has good scaling, when it comes to many monitors, please correc tme if i amw rong
<jbicha> some people have a second monitor
<LaserAllan> jbicha: Is it?:P, damn i thnk i ahve had at least 3 for around 10 years
<LaserAllan> I added a fourth one at work so I could VPN home and play Steam games at work and have a dedicated monitor for that
<LaserAllan> I really thought at least 3 were rather common
<LaserAllan> Also, I didn't know Redhat funds development fo GNOME
<darkxst> LaserAllan, we are probably the 1% or linux users (that make up ~2% of total computer users) that have more than 2 monitors
<fleetfox> sometimes i wish i had 3rd
<darkxst> or should the be 0.01% of linux users with more than 2 monitors
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Speaking of percentage, how big is the Linux desktop userbase?
<darkxst> LaserAllan, its an impossible number to gauge
<darkxst> short of installing spyware on everyones computers
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I really hope it is getting higher and that Windows gets lower, hoepfulyl the next Windows version wil lbe a Linux implementation like thats gonna haopen but it would be nice
<LaserAllan> darkxst: True
<darkxst> LaserAllan, windows 10 has a Ubuntu powershell ;)
<darkxst> that is a start ;)
<LaserAllan> darkxst: True but is it actually useful?, I mean if it comes that far then its only a philosohpica thing to use either Windows or Linux, i would hope though that it becomes so that using Linux you can play any game natively
<darkxst> LaserAllan, at this point its basically just a bash shell (with all the tools that come with it).
<darkxst>  I find that useful
<darkxst> an average user wouldnt
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Yeah it can be very useful, as to move files and search text files and so on, that's really nice to be honest. But I am hopeing that I can start using Linux on all my computers. To begin with I am going to build a linux workstation.
<LaserAllan> darkxst: And other things of course.
<LaserAllan> But using grep to search for example a DHCP log file would be much better than hving to godamn open it in notepad
<darkxst> Ive not had a (personal) windows box in over 10 years, but you know at work I don't get that choice
<fleetfox> people claim that powershell is as expressive or even better than bash
<fleetfox> it just has different ideology behind it
<darkxst> its a very different ideology
<darkxst> do love how easy it makes to remote control servers
<LaserAllan> Yeah I have a colleague that claims powershell is amazing, I don't doubt him but I like Linux more than Windows. beeing spied upon is not something i liek to apy for but thena gain fi you want to paly games then you kinda need to play on Windows, but I am going to go down the rotue where I stream steam locally to my Linux workstation
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Remote control servers with powershell?, I actually haven't used powershell for more than creating a custom ESXI iso sometime ago
<fleetfox> game situation is getting better every year
<darkxst> I also hate the fact I am now maintaining windows servers
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Whya re you?:D
<darkxst> work
<LaserAllan> fleetfox: Yeah, I wonder why
<fleetfox> why? valve, vulkan
<LaserAllan> fleetfox: Well from what ive seen Vulkan has only been used for demonstratino ro are there actually games that run Vulkan now?, I know DOOM does but i have no idea of the performanc eof it comapred to DirectX
<darkxst> LaserAllan, son't worry though I have evil plans to start spinning up Ubuntu servers ;)
<darkxst> there are a handful of games with Vulkan support so far
<fleetfox> performance is on par with dx12 assuming you have a good implementation
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I have to be hones tthough, I run a ubuntu 1404 server at a provider ehre and I am really worried when i really need to dist upgrade, so much shit is going to break, that's one really good thing about FreeBSD, so far ive not had that issue there on the servers I maintain there but on ubuntu it seems to be update to break it
<darkxst> vulkan seems to go pretty good against OpenGL but not seen any benchmarks against DX12
<LaserAllan> fleetfox: I think that is the problem, big studios like Ubisoft isn't going to invest money in that unless they get it for free and i think Microsoft is giving studios money and help with implementing DirectX that I guess could be where Vulkan can fall short as there aren't any kind of company that does that?, unless its easy enough to get performanc eon par with Direct
<jbicha> yes, a 14.04>16.04 server upgrade will probably need manual tweaking (php5>php7 for instance)
<darkxst> and you should not be running a dist-upgrade on stable release
<darkxst> (unless pulling in HWE stacks)
<darkxst> I can't think of any issues, well not major breakage with 14.04 updates on servers I deal with
<fleetfox> LaserAllan: i don't think microsoft is giving anyone money, except for exclusive xbox deals.
<darkxst> migrating through the HWE stacks is problematic, but your not doing that on a server
<darkxst> fleetfox, no, but they are contributing a lot to open source in recent years
<fleetfox> yes but i don't see that impairing vulkan in any way
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Thank you, that was soemthign I didnt know, but no its a VPS actually runing a mail/web serverwith some other things
<LaserAllan> darkxst: How would you recomend I do it?
<LaserAllan> do release upgradE?
<darkxst> for example is kind of ironic that both vmware and azure have first class support for linux guests. Yet VirtualBox is a mess
<darkxst> LaserAllan, apt-get upgrade
<darkxst> I wonder though if you have 3rd party repos? there should be any api breakages in the LTS releases themselves
<darkxst> the HWE updates are optin
<darkxst> s/should/shouldn't/
<LaserAllan> darkxst: No i don't use any third party repos
<LaserAllan> the software i sue that aren't installed from the official repo has been compiled
<LaserAllan> manually
<LaserAllan> darkxst: But apt-get upgrade only upgrades certain packages?, not upgrading to 1604 LTS from 1404
<darkxst> no, that will likely cause problems,
<jbicha> LaserAllan: back up all your data
<darkxst> and would normally be staged late in the 5 year cycle
<jbicha> your configuration files might need to be tweaked manually
<LaserAllan> jbicha: yeah I will create a backup of the whole VPS before doing an upgrade
<darkxst> you don't need to upgrade the server every 2 years
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I am going to do it at the end of the cycle, i think 1404 is support untel what 2019?
<darkxst> yes its 5 years for ubuntu server
<darkxst> 3 years for UBuntu GNOME though
<LaserAllan> Damn
<LaserAllan> That's really nice
<LaserAllan> So I can wait a little longer, but when I do need to upgrade, shit is going to really hit the fan, but ofc I will do a complete snapshot of the whole server before upgrading, specially since i run a mail server both icnogina dn outging on that server
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I didnt know redhat funds development of GNOME actually
<darkxst> LaserAllan, they are not the only one, but they are the biggest
<darkxst> also Collabra and Endless have full-time employees working on GNOME I believe
<darkxst> CAnonical also have employees contributing to GNOME
<darkxst> more on the core libraries though up until last weeks announcements
<LaserAllan> Ah
<LaserAllan> Hopefully they will focus more on it the coming months because it would be awesome to get better multiple monitor support for GNOME
<fleetfox> darkxst: do you know what are long term plans for rust adoption?
<LaserAllan> darkxst: You said the applications menun can be on each monitor, is there a specific extension for that?, I currently use two monitors since i am on a laptop currently, but the second monitor doesn't have the "Applications" meny
<LaserAllan> "menu
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Oh yes anotherthing that would be awesoe if if GNOME adds more ways to view files in the File Explorer, like details instea dof lnly icons or list
<darkxst> LaserAllan, only my now unmaintained extension as far as I know
<LaserAllan> darkxst: :Damn:P
<LaserAllan> I really hope it changes with time
<LaserAllan> Pardon me for asking stupid questions, I have used linux and UNIX for servers for a few years but not in the desktop world at all. Until now....so I am trying to see what I can and cannot do with GNOME comapred to Windows.
<darkxst> fleetfox, not heard anything about rust adoption outside of firefox world
<LaserAllan> What about the linunx audio mess?
<LaserAllan> Rust seems rather nice
<darkxst> LaserAllan, what mess? pulseaudio is pretty good for general users, and then there is JACK for real time audio
<fleetfox> darkxst: https://blogs.gnome.org/chergert/2017/03/31/rustic-gnome-day-3/
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Sorry I should have been more specific, I am looking to use 7.1 Dolby digital audio on Linu, is that possible?
<darkxst> fleetfox, that would be well cool if rust could grow gobect introspection support
<darkxst> LaserAllan, that probably becomes a driver issue?
<darkxst> there is nothing inherently limiting 7.1 support in pulse
<darkxst> but many hardware manufacturers arent great at supporting linux
<LaserAllan> Few are
<LaserAllan> Corsair for example
<LaserAllan> Quite terrible
<darkxst> LaserAllan, wait till you step into the ARM world, it can't get worse
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Sad
<LaserAllan> It will probably not get better either, really sad, I would really like to replace Windows with Linux but for gaming it's really hard
<darkxst> yes, but all you do is support companies that support linux
<darkxst> its crap that is 2017 and we still have to carefully choose hardware for linux, but its worlds better than it was 10 years ago
<LaserAllan> Sure
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Do you know how support for AMD Zen looks like?
<darkxst> the ARM world though is depressing, proprietry drivers stacked on the kernel
<darkxst> and never updated
<LaserAllan> I am probably goign to build a linux workstiaton with Zen and a MINI itx motheraboard with a decent amoutn fo ram
<LaserAllan> Things need to happen there
<darkxst> LaserAllan, Intel support is first class, you can't go wrong there
<darkxst> nvidia's support is also really good (if you are not a FOSS fanatic that won't use proprietry drivers)
<darkxst> in short I would be going a Intel Xeon with Nvidia GPU for a workstation
<darkxst> the only thing AMD has proven is they can make cheap and slow CPU's and GPU's
<LaserAllan> Intel Xeon'?
<LaserAllan> Ok
<LaserAllan> So AMD zen is a bad choice then?
<darkxst> E3 v5 xeons
<LaserAllan> Damn
<LaserAllan> Those are really expensive
<LaserAllan> I have dual Xeon E5 2670v2s in my Proxmox VM host
<LaserAllan> and dual Xeon 2670 v1s in my ZFS server
<LaserAllan> Xeon feels overkill for a workstation but also very very expenisve, specially if you wanna build a smal computer, like mini itx would be nice
<darkxst> no E3's are about inline with the i7's
<LaserAllan> darkxst: But I gues i could go with an intel i7 and a mini itx motherbaord
<LaserAllan> "motherbaord
<LaserAllan> Ah
<LaserAllan> But I just need to find a mini itx motherboad then
<darkxst> E5's are mega cores
<darkxst> like 12 minimum ?
<darkxst> and the v5's are going cheap now v6 has been released
<darkxst> well cheaper
<fleetfox> i dunno i'm building ryzen box
 * fleetfox remembers the glory days of athlon64
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Can you give me an exact model?
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Seems liek you are suggesting m,y 2670 v2s are overkill
<LaserAllan> :D
<LaserAllan> I got them for like 100 dollars each on ebay
<fleetfox> LaserAllan: i find amusing that you have room for 6 monitors but want minitx :)
<LaserAllan> fleetfox: Well my gamnig rig is a Cosmos II case
<darkxst> LaserAllan, no, it depends on what you want and how much you want to spend
<LaserAllan> darkxst: Well I was looking at the AMD 1800X CPU something similar if i am going Intel for sure
<darkxst> LaserAllan, I dont think there is an AMD cpu that can compete with the Xeon's
<darkxst> if I was going to build a cheap workstation
<darkxst> probably E3-1230v5
<darkxst> but that is still a $300 CPU in AUssie extortion rates
<LaserAllan> darkxst: I think the total cost could be acceptable to be 2k dollars
<darkxst> then you can probably go a 6core
<darkxst> and i probably need to sleep
<fleetfox> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1849?vs=1853
<fleetfox> i think only reason to buy xenon in this segment is pcie lines
<LaserAllan> Are there any known bugs when playing videos with HTML5?, I have watched a few videos on youtube now and every 5 seconds or so the audio cracks up for like a second
<blackdout> anyone else getting two terminal icons when they favorite it in activities?
<blackdout> (17.04)
<jbicha> blackdout: that's LP: #1643347
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1643347 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell search always open new instance of gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643347
<blackdout> thanks jeremy
<jbicha> the good news is I think there's a decent chance we can fix that for 17.10
<blackdout> Think thats a different bug
<blackdout> I'm not getting a new instance, just two shortcuts on favorites
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-11
<blackdout> Nothing serious, just cosmetic and removing anything else fixes it *shrug*
<jbicha> see also LP: #1662296
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1662296 in unity (Ubuntu) "Remap renamed .desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662296
<jbicha> once we start caring more about good GNOME experience over good Unity experience, it might solve your problem
<jbicha> you're welcome to file a new bug if you think what you are seeing is a different issue
<blackdout> For sure, thanks for the links
<blackdout> So far all of the 32 bit installers are looking good man, anything not listed you want extra attention to?
<jbicha> blackdout: thanks! I appreciate it
<jbicha> it sounds like they are going to do a respin though
<jbicha> but now that we know these images work, it should be faster to test them for the next spin
<jbicha> you might want to hang out in #ubuntu-release if you want to see more about what's going on with the release
<blackdout> Oh right on, I'll check that out and be ready to check out the next spin
<jbicha> you can also subscribe to test cases at iso.qa.ubuntu.com to get emails when a new image is ready for testing
<darkxst> jbicha, hey made some edits to the future bit
<darkxst> I don't think there is any rush to get it our before thursday
<darkxst> I tried to make it a little more vague, but also indicate we are closely with Canonical to define the future
<darkxst> closely working with Canonical
<highlander_> hello, I wanted to install Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 and I'm wondering if I'll end up with the full final release if I keep updating it in a few days when it comes out or will I have to reinstall?
<highlander_> Oh, development channel, sorry... listed under support on the Ubuntu site.
<darkxst> jbicha, are you happy with my edits on the release notes?
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, thank you
<blackdout> Hey guys, running the ISO tests on laptops I ran into LP: #1660345, where no battery checkbox is provided. Seems pretty trivial and I wouldn't have caught it without testing on laptops, should I check Failed / Passed / or In Progress for the results? Also should I link to that bug or create a new one since I was running on 32b laptops and not in a virtualbox?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1660345 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "'Is plugged to a power source' checkbox missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660345
<jbicha> blackdout: feel free to comment on that bug
<jbicha> I'm guessing it's just not a very high priority right now unless someone proposes a fix :|
<blackdout> I was going to test out a 64b laptop and then comment
<blackdout> Yeah, it seems pretty trivial
<jbicha> odds are, 64bit won't make a difference there
<blackdout> gotcha, well I'll go ahead and confirm it and comment. Want me to pass the ISO tests and post the bug with a comment?
<jbicha> it sounds like a pass to me, it's up to you whether you want to mention that bug number
<jbicha> I think it's likely there will be yet another respin
<blackdout> Ah ok
<blackdout> Saw you mentioning something about docs
<jbicha> yes, I was talking about LP: #1681896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1681896 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-user-docs to 3.24.0" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681896
<TheNumb> Hi :)
<blackdout> is it worth taging LP: #1047384 since it's already on the Ubuntu bug list?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<InventorTechie> Quick question: Setting up another Ubuntu Gnome install on a new ThinkPad... I am not getting the option for "Install Ubuntu Gnome Alongside Windows 10."
<InventorTechie> I have resided the disk already. 128gb each for both windows and linux basically. Ext4 for the Ubuntu partition.
<jbicha> InventorTechie: could you ask in #ubuntu, the people there might have more experience with that question
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-12
<sorawit> The contacts application in Ubuntu gnome 17.04 has a low resolution icon. A work around is to use the old gnome-icon-theme. Will the fix be out before the final release of 17.04?
<InventorTechie> 16.10 runs great on Thinkpad T470s that just arrived today.
<fleetfox> <:
<InventorTechie> Only issue I've ran into some far is Bluetooth headphones will not show up in the output options once paired.
<InventorTechie> Anyway. Other than that. Every peripheral, sleep, charge, wifi, etc is working as expected. No modifications.
<blackdout_> Nice
<blackdout_> I've run into some problems with bluetooth too, I'll try to help you troubleshoot tomorrow if you're around
<jbicha> InventorTechie: gnome-control-center/gnome-setting-daemon 3.24.1 will have a bluetooth audio fix (those versions aren't in 17.04 yet) https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736943
<ubot5> Gnome bug 736943 in general "Can't select bluetooth input while on A2DP" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> I don't know if that's your problem though
<InventorTechie> Jbicha - That's possible. I'll look into that one. Thanks !
<LaserAllan> Hey there, anyone know a good SIP client for Linux? that for example can handle 3CX SIP server
<blackdout> checking compatability at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software looks like only 3CX handles 3CX, but they have a linux client
<LaserAllan> blackdout: A linux client?
<LaserAllan> As in a softphone?
<blackdout> Yeah
<LaserAllan> Can you point em to it?
<blackdout> Oh hang on
<blackdout> https://www.3cx.com/docs/manual/installation-linux/
<blackdout> I just did a quick search and dont know if thats exactly what youre looking for
<LaserAllan> That is the PBX
<LaserAllan> I want you knwo the cleint aht i can use and call frmoa nd answer calls on and such
<LaserAllan> blackdout: If there is one I can actually switch from Windows to Linux on my workdesktop
<blackdout> I'll keep looking
<jbicha> blackdout: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME ?
<jbicha> because both the issues you mentioned on the iso tracker are in there
<jbicha> I'll be more specific, new 17.04 installs use a swap file instead of a swap partition and the reboot/enter bug is listed as Known Bugs also affecting 16.04
<blackdout> jbicha: Yeah man, I was just reading on the swap files
<blackdout> I saw that the bug was on the list of "what to look out for" so I figured it was worth tagging on that it affected me too. You want me to remove since its a Known?
<jbicha> no, it's fine to leave it there
<jbicha> it's an important bug but I guess it's not very obvious how to fix it :(
<blackdout> Yeah, I went down the rabbit hole on what could be causing it. It didn't effect the previous spins which is strange (10 and 11)
<blackdout> I'm running it again as I think I found a critical error in the background on both of those machines - gonna see if I can get more info
<jbicha> I believe I've had the problem fairly reliable in VirtualBox with amd64 but not i386
<blackdout> Gotcha
<blackdout> I'll ignore it from now on, still reading that bug thread you linked to...
<LaserAllan> Ah well, i cannot seem to fin a sip client that can work with 3CX
<LaserAllan> Damnit
<LaserAllan> Ans her ei wa hoepign to switch from WIndows at work
<blackdout> Only thing Ive found is possibly Zoiper?
<blackdout> Their linux client looks built specifically for Ubunut too, so that might be a good one to try
<LaserAllan> I have tried zoiper but the codecs are completely shit
<LaserAllan> If you buy the paid version you get h264 codecs
<LaserAllan> So tehres that
<blackdout> Yeah, and at least that way your supporting someone whos building code for linux users
<blackdout> Dunno, sorry man that's the best I found
<LaserAllan> It seems like th default codec is GSM
<LaserAllan> Which is realyl abd the sound quality was horrible when itreid it
<LaserAllan> Or rather
<LaserAllan> Really bad
<LaserAllan> It jsut id like to test the apid version before buying it since its still 40 dolalrs i have to spedn form my own wallet to get it and test it
<blackdout> Hah, yeah I get it. Try emailing their sales team maybe?
<LaserAllan> blackdout: I found a threa don their forums where they calimed that Linux allready has decent clients thats there own words
<blackdout> Oh...
<jackpot51> Is oem-config supported on Ubuntu GNOME 17.04?
<jackpot51> It appears to be uninstalled
<jbicha> jackpot51: could you ask in another channel with more ubiquity developers?
<jbicha> I've never used oem-config
<jackpot51> It only is not present when installing Ubuntu GNOME
<jackpot51> I will ask in ubuntu-installer
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-13
<blackdout> anyone else testing 17.04 right now?
<blackdout> jbicha: you around?
<blackdout> Ran through all the ISOs on a couple different machines (laptop & desktop). Didn't catch anything new and the adobe bug seemed to be resolved - downloaded fine for me each time.
<mozawwadd> having problem with my screen resolution i posted a question on AsKUbuntu please check http://askubuntu.com/questions/903530/setting-desired-resolution-failure-ubuntu-gnome
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development | Please direct non-development questions or support requests to #ubuntu | Latest LTS Release: 16.04.2 LTS | Latest Stable Release: 17.04 | Download from https://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/
<oerheks> yay .. i am seeding the torrent as we speek
<ricotz> \o/
<dreamcat4> hi there. to take advantage of flatpack on 16.04.2, do i need to manually install 'gnome-session-wayland' ?
<dreamcat4> i'm reading the FAQ here and it says about wayland 'still needs some work'. Will future improvements to wayland for gnome be back-ported to 16.04, or only make it into the newer versions ?
<dreamcat4> ... asking this because of wishing to stay on 16.04 for its live kernel patching feature (which is currently available only on the LTS release of ubuntu)
<oerheks> dreamcat4, flatpack is experimental, from ppa. use snaps instead
<oerheks> dream and wayland has nothing to do with snap/flatpack
<dreamcat4> that is not the information i have been given elsewhere
<dreamcat4> also snaps are not shared amongst distros, unlike flatpack
<jbicha> dreamcat4: flatpak is not available in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, you have to use a PPA to get it or install Ubuntu 16.10 or newer
<oerheks> dreamcat4, how would you install flatpack then ??
<oerheks> dream sure snaps are distro independent.. Fedora uses them too...
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/docs/core/install-fedora
<dreamcat4> so you guys think snaps will win out over flatpack?
<oerheks> dreamcat4, it is not a competition, they can live together.
<dreamcat4> i'll take that as a 'no' then
<oerheks> besides flatpack and snap, there are more new package systems.
<dreamcat4> yeah
<oerheks> dreamcat4,  take it as you want, but don't go trolling in other channels that we say one will survive
<dreamcat4> thats great competition. i'm just trying to not waste my own time supporting something that ultimately gets droped
<kidamnesiac> Hi. I've never filed bugs before, can I unofficially report them here?
<danslo> just noticed 17.04 was released, and I also see images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/17.04/release/ - but 'sudo do-release-upgrade' tells me there are no releases? is there currently a way to do an upgrade, or is it just possible with clean install?
<oerheks> danslo, maybe your mirror is behind? try changing the mirror to main
<jbicha> danslo: the upgrade switch hasn't been enabled yet because there's one issue that's still being worked on
<danslo> specifying -d got it to switch to zety..
<danslo> zesty*
<oerheks> -d = development, i would wait a few hours
<jbicha> specifically, the issue is bug 1681566
<ubot5> bug 1681566 in dkms (Ubuntu Zesty) "nvidia-375 DKMS module not recompiled on upgrade to 17.04" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681566
<danslo> jbicha: I'm on 378, is that also affected?
<jbicha> danslo: I highly recommend you just wait then unless you want to manually fix your computer
<danslo> jbicha: this is just on my experimental desktop, not afraid to screw things up :)
<jbicha> well the bug says that you'll need to manually reinstall everything that you have installed that uses dkms (that includes nvidia drivers, VirtualBox, etc.)
<jbicha> optionally, you could do a clean install instead of an upgrade
<danslo> thanks for the link - I think I'll manage
<jbicha> good luck! :)
<PaulePanter> Hi. Using a default Ubuntu 16.10 installation with Unity, installing GNOME 3 there is the following behavior.
<PaulePanter> Searching for *Einst* for German *Einstellung* there are two choices: Einstellung and Systemeinstellungen.
<PaulePanter> The problem is, they both look similar, but in one for monitor configuration you have *Anzeigegeräte* and in the other *Bildschirme*.
<PaulePanter> Using *Anzeigegeräte* works, while with *Bildschirme* you get an error.
<PaulePanter> Is that a GNOME issue or Unity?
<jbicha> unfortunately, I don't speak German :(
<ricotz> I assume unity-control-center vs gnome-control-center
<TheNumb> ricotz: that's my guess too.
<jbicha> oh, you're running Unity?
<ricotz> PaulePanter, so *Einstellungen* is the correct one for GNOME
<ricotz> jbicha, he seems to be running gnome-shell, but unity-control-center shows up in the activity search
<TheNumb> which is expected when you install gnome desktop over unity
<PaulePanter> Sorry, other way around.
<TheNumb> Umm
<PaulePanter> My colleague uses Unity, and I installed GNOME for myself.
<TheNumb> Over unity?
<PaulePanter> Now he has the problem in *Unity*, that when he searches in the overlay menu (pressing Windows key), that when typing *Einst* the GNOME menu comes first.
<TheNumb> then he should uninstall gnome-control-center
<PaulePanter> I mainly wonder though, why gnome-control-center wouldn’t work under Unity.
<PaulePanter> TheNumb: Well, *I* use GNOME and would like to have it installed.
<TheNumb> then uninstall unity-control-center? :)
<ricotz> jbicha, "NotShowIn=Unity;" for gnome-control-center?
<PaulePanter> Isn’t there a way to configure, that gnome-control-center is ignored by Unity in searches (the UI)?
<TheNumb> or that
<TheNumb> you can hide the desktop shortcut probably
<PaulePanter> TheNumb: As gnome-control-center isn’t fully functional under Unity (I though both use the X server), my colleague wants utity-control-center installed. ;-)
<jbicha> it's a bit complicated
<TheNumb> Well, gnome-control-center writes to gnome-settings-daemon afaik
<jbicha> for instance, to use some GNOME apps, you need to be able to use GNOME's Online Accounts and Search panels which aren't in unity-control-center
<TheNumb> unity writes to unity-control-center
<TheNumb> err, unity-settings-daemon
<jbicha> so I'm not really sure how to fix this well in stable Ubuntu releases
<TheNumb> I wouldn't bother to be honest.
<TheNumb> Want to use unity? Use unity control center. Want GNOME? Use GNOME. Unity folks forked gnome settings and daemon for a reason.
<jbicha> the good news is that I believe this is fixed in 18.04 LTS by switching the default to GNOME
<TheNumb> :D
<jbicha> there may be a Unity community flavor but it will be a lot of work for them to deal with issues like this one
<TheNumb> Unless someone is going to maintain Unity.
<TheNumb> Right.
<PaulePanter> That’s still one year ahead, confusing users having both desktop environments installed.
<jbicha> I think the guys that have stepped up so far to try to maintain Unity aren't aware of the issues they will soon have
<jbicha> PaulePanter: you're welcome to file a bug, but because of the complexity I don't know the right way to fix this
<jbicha> the important part is that on Unity, you'll want to use "System Settings" but in GNOME, you'll want to use "Settings"
<PaulePanter> jbicha: Yes, we figured that out. But “a normal user” will probably have a hard time.
<PaulePanter> jbicha: What component should I report this to?
<jbicha> gnome-control-center
<PaulePanter> Understood.
<danslo> jbicha: except for gnome-shell crashing (I really should've done that do-release-upgrade on another runlevel) everything went very smooth! thanks again for your reply
<PaulePanter> As I don’t have access to the device right now, could you please translate the monitor setting label for me? Unity: Anzeigegeräte*, GNOME: *Bildschirme* (from memory).
<PaulePanter> That way, I use the correct words in the bug report.
<jbicha> the "normal user" will have other problems trying to run Unity and GNOME Shell in the same install, for instance, Ubuntu GNOME's default theme doesn't look right in Unity, and Unity's default theme doesn't look right in GNOME
<PaulePanter> At least my colleague and I didn’t notice that.
<PaulePanter> I submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1682501.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1682501 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Causes user confusion by showing up in Unity" [Undecided,New]
<rickyh> anyone else have an issue with network-manager-openvpn?
<blackdout> Congrats on the release guys
<jbicha> blackdout: thanks for testing the release images!
<blackdout> No problem man, is there anything that needs an extra hand today?
<jbicha> not in particular, we were told to enjoy our weekend: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2017-April/001210.html
<blackdout> lol, well if you need an extra set of eyes on the outreach or social media or anything, let me know
<jbicha> we don't have much of a social media team so you're welcome to try to help out there
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-14
<mgedmin> yay 17.04
<mgedmin> at last wayland sessions load my ~/.profile and I can work
<mgedmin> I'll have to get used to vim not having access to my clipboard :(
<Menzador> darkxst and jbicha - Hi. You guys know me well, I used to be SonikkuAmerica. I knew amjjawad, who was one of the original Ubuntu GNOME people. Just wanted to stop by and say thanks for all you've done to make Ubuntu GNOME a reality and I wish you all well as we become the vanilla Ubuntu release in 17.10 and eventually 18.04 LTS. :)
<rohit403> sir, I want to upgrade from ubuntu gnome 16.10 to 17.04 pls assist me
<mgedmin> have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME/Upgrade ?
<BinaryMaster> Question: I installed gnome3 on my 16.04 install but have one problem. Can anyone tell me how to remove the launcher thing that is on the left of my screen (screen shot: http://picpaste.com/desktop-6URTuKqk.png) it is not the dock at least not the same one that comes up when you press the super key
<alien2003> BinaryMaster: remove DashToDock extension :)
<alien2003> Question: I upgraded 16.10 to 17.04 and Qt apps now look ugly. Anybody has this issue? Also how is QT5 theme set in 17.04 by default? What variable?
<dylo> alien2003, do you mean kde applications? :o
<alien2003> dylo: quasselclient I mean. It's qt5
<dylo> ugly like how? no icons?
<alien2003> dylo: doesn't match gtk3 theme
<darkxst> hey jbicha
<jbicha> darkxst: good evening
<darkxst> security wise doesnt matter where the database is
<darkxst> oops
<darkxst> wrong channel
<darkxst> I spent most of the day driving
<jbicha> oh good, because I didn't have a database :)
<darkxst> had a short play with the nvidia kms stuff
<darkxst> not convinced it is actually working properly at all even with Igor's workaround
<darkxst> I also can't work out if its meant to work? fedora have been working on wayland support, but Xorg did work previously
<Menzador> Hey both of ya
<darkxst> Hey Menzador
<Menzador> For once we have almost all of the latest GNOME :)
<jbicha> darkxst: if you've got bandwidth and time, maybe you could try Fedora 26 Alpha to see if things work any better there?
<darkxst> Menzador, most of the core is there yes
<jbicha> Menzador: howdy :)
<darkxst> jbicha, will see how I go, I have bandwidth, and apparently a 12.04 partition I could install it on
<darkxst> also wondering about the lang pack stuff
<gmickelson> Hello all, I am trying to find assistance with an issue I am seeing on 17.04. I have a binary that is dependent on libssl.so.10 and libcrypto.so.10. This binary runs fine on CentOS 7 but I am not a big fan of running CentOS and would prefer a flavor of Ubuntu. When I go to run this binary, the system complains that the libraries are not in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/. If I create sym-links to the libssl.so.1.0.0 and libcrypto.so.1.0.0 called
<gmickelson> libssl.so.10 and libcrypto.so.10 and run ldconfig the binary sees the libssl.so.10 library but fails to recognize the libcrypto.so.10 linked library. Anybody have any ideas on how to get past this? ldd shows that only the libcrypto library is missing so I'd like to get past this one hurdle. Thanks!
<InventorTechie> Am I able to upgrade to 17.04 from 16.10 now?
<jbicha> yes
<InventorTechie> Sweet
<janne_> hmm
<janne_> does it safe to upgrade to 17.04 with these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<janne_> or does ubuntu gnome has its own way to upgrade?
<janne_> oh i find one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME :D
<janne_> sorry *)
<JockeTF> Either is fine. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-15
<LinDol> any one who knows about 'Welcome to Ubuntu GNOME 16.10' in launchpad for ubiquity slideshow-ubuntu package?
<LinDol> i think it was not updated til now
<LinDol> for original script
<LaserAllan> Is there anythign simliar to Winrar on linux?, i am looing for somethig that can handle fragmented archives, where youd basically dividede a 4 gig archive into lets say 100 smaller files
<LaserAllan> I haven't found any applicaiton that handle that
<jbicha> LaserAllan: I think you can do that with Archive Manager, installed by default
<jbicha> hmm, those options are greyed out here
<LaserAllan> jbicha: Yeah which is why i thought id ask because it is actually a feature that I use quite allot on Windows.
<LaserAllan> I am trying to mvoe but so far I have only managed to move over my laptop that really has no reason to be on Windows but I am going to buy a Lenovo X1 Carbon 2017 laptop ebcause it seems to have really good drivers for Linux. Even the backlit works it seems
<jbicha> you could try asking in #ubuntu since there's a lot more people there
<LaserAllan> jbicha: I will
<LaserAllan> Oh yeah speaking of which
<LaserAllan> What will happen to this channel when ubuntu natively ships with GNOME?
<LaserAllan> Then Ubuntu GNOME won't be needed anymore or am I wrong?
<jbicha> we don't know what we're going to do with this IRC channel yet, it's too early! :)
<LaserAllan> jbicha: I really hope this community will persists anyway
<jbicha> I believe our community is just getting much larger!
<LaserAllan> I really hope it is goign to go for the better now that Microsoft actualyl ahs embraced Linux it seems like it is going to get to the pont where hopefully Miacrosoft goes Linux with the next OS, since they have ported MSSQL and the net .net core will be antively for Linux so I dunno to be honest. It feels like a waste of 30 eyars that they are going to abanon the WIdnwos kernel and such but I dunno the linux kernel is to my knowledge allot
<LaserAllan> more stable then Windows kernel is
<jbicha> I've seen no evidence that Microsoft intends to drop the Windows kernel
<LaserAllan> But they have said that Windows 10 wil lbe the last Windows operating system
<jbicha> I don't know about that, but Windows 10 is a rolling release now
<LaserAllan> Best would be if Linunx could obtain the same comaptibility as Windows has with software so it wouldn't matter which one you run at that point.
<jbicha> and Windows 10 is a brand name sort of like OS X
<LaserAllan> I am peronsally wondering why they put so much effort into making for example things work on linux.
<LaserAllan> But it is mostly the server side they have cared about afaik
<LaserAllan> I guess you have a point so maybe the next windows would be something Windows 10 Linxu update:D
<LaserAllan> I personally would hope that I can in a few years use Linux on all my machines, this has sadly not been possibly currently beause of certain software nto beeing available on Linux. I have no idea if you can run a SIP client in WINE and how/if that is even possible to be stable
<jbicha> the Creators Update released this week bumps Windows 10 to 10.2
<LaserAllan> I guess you have a point there
<LaserAllan> It's just a pity that so many rely on Windows, i workfor an ISP and we use Windows sadly
<LaserAllan> I don't really have a choice, changing to Linux would be best but considering I am going to have to run a VM for certain things that are essential like communciation like skype for business and such I am kinda stuck, which is really damn sad to be hoenst with you
<Eightynine> Dash to Dock doesn't work. https://pastebin.com/ven5Xc0K
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-16
<TheNumb> Eightynine: works here
<darkxst> jbicha the NVIDIA situation on F26 seems worse than ubuntu
<darkxst> wayland is barely usable and Xorg has similar issues
<jbicha> oh :(
<darkxst> jbicha, so between fixing washing machines and visting the big smoke, didnt quite get to look at the language stuff
<darkxst> do we want a quick fix? or wait on/help with the appstream metadata integration
<darkxst> I mean I can patch apt-cc to use check language tool (or even just the data file)
<darkxst> buts its pretty unlikely we could get that backported to 17.04 at a guess
<jbicha> no problem, enjoy your holiday!
<jbicha> why don't you think it would be SRUable to 17.04?
<jbicha> eventually, the language bug will be Canonical's problem but it is annoying in the mean time
<jbicha> darkxst: it's a High Priority bug for us (Ubuntu Budgie uses gnome-control-center too and had to ship language-selector-gnome as the workaround)
<darkxst> jbicha, I agree, and am really speculating again, it wont break any api atleast
<darkxst> but looks a little invasive in terms of patching
<darkxst> apt-cc
<darkxst> maybe we could get it through
<jbicha> as long as it doesn't cause problems for other Ubuntu flavors or other uses of PK, I think the SRU has a good chance of approval
<darkxst> well I havent written any patches yet, its just a gut feeling thinking I might break other things
<darkxst> for example codec support
<darkxst> but I guess it would just need more testing under AA first
<pmende> Hi! Is there a way to search into my whole home directory and file contents with the search box in Gnome Shell? Is there something to configure to connect Tracker and Gnome Shell? Thanks!
<Heelpp> What tp do when Ubuntu freezes on shutdown?
<Heelpp> Oops sorry
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-04-10
<Dr8g0n> Hey - multi-touch gestures do not seem to work on touchscreen (they do on touchpad). Is there a fix on 20.04?
<jbicha> Dr8g0n: this channel is obsolete, you can try #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-desktop
<Dr8g0n> ok - thx
